# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  ما في مشكله ما لها حل،، قصة زواجي

## عشق_الإمارات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قصتي بدات من قبل 8 سنين من اول يوم زواج.. ومن فتره وانا ابا اكتب لكم قصتي وخاصة يوم اقرا مشاكل العضوات في المنتدى لكن مشكلتي ما اعرف اعبر ومش شاطره في الكتابه والحين تشجعت ورتبت افكاري وكتبتلكم قصتي لعلني افيد فيها خواتي العضوات،، ونصيحتي لكل زوجه مقهوره او عندها مشاكل زوجيه (الصبر ثم الصبر) لأن اكيد من بعد الصبر فرج باذن الله 


والحين خلوني ابدا بقصة معاناتي اللي بدت من اول يوم زواج ..............

دخلت علي امي تقولي في ناس ياين يخطبونج وابوج سأل عن الريال والكل مدح فيه والريال مقتدر وما عليه قاصر وأهم شي انه ريال مصلي وقايم بأهله وانا كنت قبلها سامعه السالفه من عند اختي المعرسه بس سويت نفسي ما اعرف شي،، وما طلعت امي من عندي الين ما خذت الموافقه من عندي،، وكان هذاك الوقت عمري 18 سنه وكنت اول سنه كليه

وطبعا انا خليت نفسي طبيعيه وثقلت عمري عند امي مع اني كنت من داخلي طايره من الفرحه لأني بكون اول وحده في شلتي تعرس،، وكنت انا تقريبا وحيده فالبيت لأن خواتي الثنتين اللي اكبر عني متزوجات وكانت عندي اخت اصغر عني وكانت فترتها في كريد 8 واخواني اثنين ولا واحد منهم معرس فالبيت كان ممل،، المهم مرت على السالفه اسبوع وانا اتريا اعرف شو اليديد في السالفه وليش وليش..... الخ

على الأسبوع الثاني يات امايه تقولي ترى ام الريال اتصلت وتقول أنهم يبون اييون عسب يشوفوني ويتعرفون علينا وفي نفس الوقت الريايل يتفقون على المال والعرس والأمور الثانيه،، في البدايه استغربت كيف يبون يتفقون على المال والمعرس اساسا ما شافني وانا بعد ما شفته ولا كنت اعرف شكله بس رد امي اونه الريال يدور على البنت النظيفه وعلى السمعه الطيبه،، انزين بس انا بعد ابا اشوفه يعني ممكن يكون مش حلوو وجيكر وبعدين يطيح في جبدي لكن هذي الأسئله كلها اختفت مع فرحتي بفكرة اني بعرس وبيكون عندي ريال يدلعني ويوديني وياخذلي اللي اباه 

ويا اليوم الموعود يوم الخميس وعالساعه 8 المسا وصلوا الجماعه بيتنا وانا وخواتي وبنات خالتي وعمي طبعا مرتزين عند الدريشه اللي تطل على الحوش وطبعا سوينا اسكان على الريايل اللي ادخلو الميلس،، وكل وحده تخمن من عندها منو فيهم المعرس،، يلسوا الحريم مع امي وخالاتي وحريم الأهل وبعد ساعه دخلت انا عالحريم وسلمت عليهم ويلست وياهم وقعدت اسولف مع خواته ومن اول يوم حسيت ان اهله ناس طيبين وخواته في منتهى الذوق مع انهم ناس ما شاء الله عندهم خير بس ناس في قمة التواضع،، ونحن يالسين شوي الا يا اتصال لأم المعرس واسمعها ترمس وتبارك وبعد ما سكرت تقول لأمي وللحريم مبروكين اتفقوا الريايل وقامت ام المعرس تسلم على امي والحريم يسلمون على بعض ويسلمون علي ويباركون لي وانا مستغربه من اللي يصير،، كيف يتفقون وهو ما طلب يشوفني وانا ما شفته !!!!!!!!!

المهم بعدها قامو الريايل وتعشوا وبعد العشا ياتني امي تقولي قومي ادخلي الغرفه اللي عند ميلس الريايل لأن المعرس يبا يشوفج!! قمت وانا اقول في خاطري تووو الناس،، المهم عدلت نفسي ودخلت هناك مع امي وخالة المعرس،، شوي والا بو الشباب داخل مع اخوي يلسه اخوي على الكرسي اللي مجابلني على طول،، هو من دخل انا ما شفته بس سمعته يوم يسلم وكل حين خالته تقوله شوفها عدل وترد تقولي يا فلانه ارفعي راسج وشوفي ولدنا وتقريبا ثلاث مرات وانا ارفع راسي واطيح عيني في عينه وارد انزل راسي،، انتهى اليوم على خير وكنت هذيك الليله اسعد مخلوقه يمكن في العالم حسيت اني قلبي فز يوم شفته واني حبيته من اول نظره،، وهو ما شاء الله عليه جميل وشخصيه وكل المواصفات اللي البنت تتمناه موجوده فيه

وبعد اسبوع كان موعد الملجه وبعدها باسبوعين اتفقنا اننا نسوي حفله الملجه،، ام المعرس قالت ان المعرس ما يبا حفله كبيره يباها حفله صغيره وعائليه،، وفعلا صارت الحفله والجماعه موول ما قصروا وكل شي نباه يوصل لنا وزياده لدرجة ان الكل كان حاسدني على ريلي واهله،، والله يا خواتي ان عمي ابو ريلي زاد على مهري مبلغ من عنده هديه لي عسب بس ما يقصر علي شي (فديت عمي يا ربي)

ويوم الملجه وانا قاعده على الكوشه ييت حزة دخول المعرس،، دخل مع ابوه وابوي واخواني وانا كنت خايفه وفي نفس الوقت طايره من الفرح لأنه بيمسك ايدي بحس فيه قريب مني وخاصة اني ما تلاقيت معاه من بعد النظره الشرعيه وحتى ما تكلمت معاه في الفون،، طلعو الريايل ويته اخته تقوله بوس راسها وفعلا باس راسي وسلم علي وانا منزله راسي من المستحى وخذت اخته ايده وايدي واشبكتهم ويا بعض وانا طول القعده على السايلنت وهو نفس الشي،، وخلصت الملجه بعد سوالف تلبيس الشبكه وقص الكيك وشرب العصير... والخ ،، وطول القعده ما كان بيننا كلام الا كلمات عابره قليله

وفي نفس اليوم وبعد ما خلصو الأهل العشاء يت ام المعرس تقول انهم بينزلون لنا العشا في الميلس،، دخلنا الميلس وكان العشا موجود،، واذكر يومها ما قدرت اكل شي غير الحمص وشوية هريس واذكر هو بعد ما كل غير شي بسيط،، وكل حين كان يقولي كلي لا تستحين،، وكلامنا كان كله اساله يسالني اياها وانا اجاوبه وبعدها استاذن انه يروح وانا دخلت غرفتي ببدل شوي والا اتيني امي تقولي ريلج يباج برع،، شوي ونزلت تحت ولقيته يالس في السياره،، قالي تعالي اركبي حذالي براويج شي،، ركبت عنده عطاني موبايل مع بطاقة تليفون،، قالي شغلي التليفون الحين بكلمج وانا طالع عالخط لأنه كان بيروح دبي عنده شغل هناك

ونفس الليله كلمته الين اذان الفير وكلامه كله كان عباره عن اوامر او اشياء عنه،، يعني شو الأشياء اللي يحبها في الحرمه وشو الشي اللي ما يحبه،، وشو اللي مفروض انا اسويه وشو اللي انا ما اسويه وحسيت انه مش مهتم يعرفني انا شخصيا او يعرف شو اللي اباه وشو اللي احبه،، بس بعد ما شغلت بالي لأني كنت فرحانه بفرح كل اللي حولي وخاصة امي وابوي وغير عن جذي حبيته وحبيت كلامه وهدوئه واسلوبه البارد معاي مع انه ما كان يقولي حب،، بس اللي كان شاغل بالي كثرة المكالمات اللي كانت اتيه يوم كنت اكلمه،، وكان عادي يخليني ربع ساعه عالخط الثاني،، وغير ان اتصالاته كانت قليله كانت زياراته بعد قليله بس اهلي كانوا عاذرينه بحكم انه الولد الكبير في البيت وكان الصبح عنده دوام والمسا كان ماسك شغل ابوه،، فكان ايينا في الأسبوع مره وحده يتغداء عندنا او يتعشى،، يمكن مرتين او ثلاث مرات يانا البر وبات عندنا في العزبه وهاي المرتين بس اللي طلعت فيهم وياه في السياره على اساس يمشيني في البر وكنت احس انه بعيد عني وما كان يقولي كلام حلو او حتى يحاول يمسك ايديني بس هاي الثلاث مرات كانوا عوض عن كل شي لأني كنت على الأقل اشوف ابتسامته في يهي وكان يسالني اذا كنت ابا او محتاجه شي!! وامانه هو ما كان مقصر علي من ناحية المصروف 
مرت الأيام وتحدد عرسنا بعد ثلاث شهور من وقت الملجه،، و قبل العرس سافر المانيا مع ابوه للعلاج وقعد هناك ثلاث شهور وقبل العرس بعشرة ايام رجع البلاد وكانت خلال هاي الفتره الاتصالات من بينا قليله

وصلنا ليوم العرس ودخلت القاعه ووصلت للكوشه وبعدها دخل هو وابوه واخوانه وابوي واخواني وعيال عمي وخالاتي ما شاء الله ما تم حد من شبابهم وشبابنا وما دخل،، وبعد يلسه قصيره على الكوشه وبعد ما قصينا الكيكه وشربنا العصير والأمور الثانيه اللي يسوونها كل العرايس قمنا بنروح للفندق اللي كان حاجزنه عسب نبات فيه الليله وعلى اساس اليوم الثاني نسافر لشهر العسل،، وفي نفس اليوم طبعا انا سويت منااااحه وانا اسلم على خواتي وعلى بنات الأهل وخاصة امي،، وطول الطريج وانا رايحه الفندق وانا دموعي على خدي واحس اللي قاعد عندي في عالم ثاني وتفكيره بعيد عني تماما،، كنت حاسه باحساس غريب وانا معاه يمكن كان خوف من شي مجهول وفي نفس الوقت كنت عارفه اني بامان معاه (شعور غريب جدا)
والشي الثاني اللي خلاني استغرب ان التليفون عنده موول ما كان يسكت من المسجات اللي كانت وراء بعض،، وانا كنت اطمن نفسي ان هذيل ربعه يباركون له عالعرس او حد قاعد يسوي سوالف معاه

وصلنا الفندق وطلعنا الغرفه فوق،، واغراضي كانوا خواتي مودينها الفندق من الصبح فدخلت على طول فتحت شعري وبدلت ثيابي وتوضيت وصليت ركعتين وبعدها رتبت نفسي وانا في حاله من الخوف الغير طبيعي،، كنت احس اني ارتجف من الخوف وكلامي كان عباره عن حروف متقاطعه،، بالمناسبه طول هاي الفتره تراه ما كان موجود عندي في الغرفه،، هو وصلني للغرفه وقالي انا بنزل تحت اتريا اخوي ايبلي سامان وكمل تقريبا فوق الساعه او اكثر الين ما رجع الغرفه،، ويوم احنا دخلنا الغرفه كانوا يايبين لنا العشاء فقالي انتي تعشي انا مب مشتهي اتعشى !!!!!!

انا طبعا ما تعشيت لأني استحيت اقرب الأكل بروحي مع اني كنت ميته يوووع ومن الصبح على لحم بطني،، بعد ما عرف اني ما راح اتعشى قام وسحب ترولي الأكل وطلعه لبرع ورد هو فتح التلفزيون وقعد يلف على القنوات واذكر انه يلس يشوف رسوم (توم ان جيري) ههههههه وانا يالسه شرات العنز وفيني رقاد،، وحسيت اني منرفزتنه بقعدتي وانه هو فيه شي مش طبيعي وان بداخله كلام بس مش قادر يقوله،، الشي الوحيد اللي قالي اياه روحي نامي انا بعدني بسهر الين صلاة الصبح،، وفعلا قمت انا وحطيت راسي على المخده وبعد صراع طويل قدرت اغمض عيني يمكن لنص ساعه او حتى ساعه وبعدها نشيت لقيته هو منسدح على الكنبه والتلفزيون شغال وقمت قلت بسكر التلفزيون وبلحفه وبرد انام،، وانا شاله اللحاف في ايدي انتبهت على تليفونه يولع لأن البطاريه منخفضه وانا من ولع لفيت اطالع الفون بس اللي شد انتبهي وخلاني اتسمر في مكاني ان الخط كان مفتوح بس الرقم مش مبين يعني هو طول الليل كان فاتح الخط مع حد،، ما قدرت اشل التليفون واشوف الرقم وحسيت ان تفكيري انشل وعلى طول فهمت ان الموضوع فيه بنت،، وعسب جي رديت مكاني على السرير وبعد خمس دقايق قررت اني اشل الفون واسكره واشوف الرقم،، وفعلا شليت الفون وسكرت الخط ورديت فتحت السجل ولقيت نفسي اتصل على اخر رقم وتم التليفون يرن ويرن بس ما شي رد،، حفظت الرقم على اساس اني بتصل من تليفوني وانا في هذيك اللحظه اللي برجع التليفون مكانه رن والا هو نفس الرقم فقام ريلي على صوت النليفون وانتبه ان التليفون في ايدي وانا لحظتها وبحركه لا اراديه ومن الخوف عقيت الفون عليه وقلت رد عليها،، اللي يجوف ريلي وما يكون يعرفه بيحكم عليه انه عصبي وحازم وانا الين يوم العرس ما كنت اعرفه واايد وكنت اخاف منه ومن شخصيته لأني كنت كله اشوفه حازم وشخصيته قويه،، ياني الين ما واقفه ويقولي بصوت عالي انتي ليش تشوفين تليفوني وانا انسان حر وانتي ما لج خص باللي اسويه،، وانا انسان مجبر ومب مخير وانا وانا وانا...... الخ،،، وبعدها عادي رد واتصل عليها وقالها شوي وبتصل وهي شكلها ما كانت تبا تسكر وهو تنرفز عليها ويقولها بصوت عالي اقولج بتصل

وانا في هاي اللحظه ما اقدر اوصفلكم شعوري كيف وانا اسمعه يكلم وحده لكن اللي كسر جمودي وخلاني ادخل في حاله من الصياح الهستيري حتى هو ما توقع ان يصير فيني هالشي،، قعد يقولي هذي انسانه انا احبها من سنين بس اهلي الله يسامحهم ما خلوني اخذها وانا اباها وباخذها اذا مش الحين بس بيي اليوم اللي باخذها فيه وبالحلال،، وانا خذتج عسب ارضي اهلي،، ومن عقب هذا الكلام انا دخلت في حاله من الصياح الهستيري لدرجة انه هو خاااف وما كان عارف كيف يتصرف ولا شو يسوي وطبعا قعد يحاول يهديني واونه الأمور راح تتصلح واللي بيرضيني هو بيسويه،، ورديت عليه كيف بتصلح الأمور (بالطلاق) يعني ارد بيت اهلي مطلقه بعد ليله وحده من الزواج عسب الناس تاكل ويهي وتنقدني،، ومن بعدها دخلت الحمام وكملت صياح الين ما حسيت اني خلاص ارتحت وهو كان برع يحاول معاي عسب افتح له الباب وطول هاي الفتره تليفونه يرن واكيد كانت هي اللي تتصل،، بعدها بشوي تلبس وطلع من الغرفه وانا بعدني كنت في الحمام،، ومن حسيت اني هديت قمت وتوضيت وطلعت بصلي لقيت ان الشمس بدت تطلع،، خلصت وصليت ورجعت عالسرير ودمعتي في عيني وحاولت اغمض عيوني وانام بس ما قدرت وكنت اصيح بس بدون صوت من الصدمه

مر علي الوقت كانه دهر وغفت عيني وما نشيت الا عالساعه 12 الظهر وكان يوم الجمعه وكنا بنطلع من الفندق بنفس اليوم وبنروح بيت على اهله على اساس طيارتنا الساعه 10 بالليل،، دخلت الحمام سبحت وتمسحت ولبست لبس الصباحيه كاي عروس عاديه،، ودخلنا حزت الصلاه وصليت ووصلت الساعه 1 وهو بعده كان برع وبدا بالي ينشغل وكنت خايفه انه ما يرجع ويخليني في الفندق بروحي وفي نفس الوقت كنت مستحيل اتصل عليه واكلمه،،بعد شوي الا لقيته داخل الغرفه وعلى طول وصل الين شنطته وطلع ثيابه ودخل يسبح وخلص من الصلاه وبدا يلبس على اساس اننا نسوي جيك اوت ونطلع،، وانا اساسا كنت مجهزه اغراضي وشنطتي وكنت في حالة تأهب وكنت ميته من اليوع والعطش وكنت ابا اكل أي شي اسد به اليوع

طلعنا من الفندق متوجهين لبيت ابوي فديته على اساس بنتغدا عندهم ومن بعدها بنسير بيت ابوه نتعشى هناك ومنها على المطار،، وشنطة السفر كانت في بيت ابوي وشنطته هو كانت في بيت ابوه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## عشق_الإمارات

وطول الطريج ونحن رايحين لبيتنا انا ساكته وهو ساكت وكنت مش عارفه شو اسوي او شو بيصير معاي، الين قريب البيت قالي بعد الغداء بنطلع وبنسير انييب شنطتي من بيت ابويه وبنقعد عندهم شوي وبنرتاح الين وقت السفر،، حسيت بكلامه انه كان يبا يطمن اني ما ارح اتكلم عند اهلي باللي صار واني برضى اسير وياه،، فرديت عليه (ان شاء الله) وانا فعلا ما كانت لي نيه اني اقول لحد باللي صار لأني ما كنت ابا اغث اهلي واكسر خاطرهم من اول يوم وكنت ناويه اني اعيش هذي الحياه بروحي واحاول احل مشاكلي بنفسي الين الله ييسرها علي

من دخلت حوش بيتنا وحسيت ان الدموع بتنزل من عيني بس تحاملت على نفسي وخليت نفسي طبيعيه ودخلت وسلمت على امي وخواتي وعمتي وخالتي اللي كانت موجوده عندنا،، ومشى الوقت على اكل وسوالف وضحك وفعلا نسيت اللي صار بالأمس،، ووصلنا حزت الطلعه ويوم يا وقت اني اسلم على امي ما قدرت اتحمل اكثر وقعدت اصيح من خاطري والكل كان يظن اني اصيح عسب اني بسافر وبفارقهم بس الحقيقه كانت شي ثاني،، وامي المسكينة كانت توصي ريلي علي وتقوله تحملها تراها صغيره واذا شفت شي عليها كلمني وانا اللي بكلمها،، وبعدها ركبنا السياره نبا بيت ابوه وانا بعدني كنت ا صيح فصديت صوبه وقلتله ما ابا اسير بيت ابوك،، سالني وهو في حالة استغراب (ليش ما تبين تروحين،، لازم نروح نسلم عليهم وبعدين شنطي موجوده هناك لازم اروح ايبهن) وانا كنت مصره لدرجة اني ترجيته وقلتله الله يخليك نزلني بيت اهلي وانت روح ييب سامانك وتعال بعدين شلني،، انا ما اريد اشوف هلك،، لأني فعلا حزتها كنت كارهه اهله وحسيت ان حياتي تدمرت بسبتهم لأنهم كانو عارفين ان ولدهم متعلق في وحده ثانيه،، المهم بعد محاولات اقتنع باني ما اسير بيت اهله وقالي خلاص بنطلع دبي الحين وحاولت معاه اننا نرد بيت اهلي عسب ابدا ثيابي بس ما طاع وقال من نوصل دبي بحجز فندق وبنبدل هناك وفعلا اتصل على اخوه واتفق معاه ان الشنط ايبهن الدريول الين دبي

بدلنا وخلصنا لبس وطلعنا على طول للمطار وكانت الساعه 8 وطيارتنا كانت الساعه 10 وشي،، دخلنا وخلصنا امور السفر وقعدنا في الكوفي الين حزت الأقلاع وطول هاي الفتره كاننا اغراب والكلام من بيننا قليل جدا،، قمت استاذنته ابا اسير اخذلي اكل عسب اتعشى لأني ما احب اكل الطياره،، فقام هو معاي عسب ايي معاي وانا رفضت وقلتله ما له داعي اتيي معاي اعرف الطريج وبروح روحي لكنه رفض وقالي روحه بروحج ما شي وريلي على ريلج،، خلصنا عشاء وطلعنا الطياره اللي كانت متوجهه لماليزيا،، 7 ساعات مدة الرحله ونحن في صمت كنت اتمنى انه يكلمني ويفتح معاي أي موضوع لأني احبه كنت اباه يقولي سامحيني وكنت على طول بسامحه لأني احبه وما كنت اريد اخسره،، والله اني طول الفتره اللي كنت فيها في المطار عيني كانت مركزه على تليفونه،، كنت ابا اعرف اذا هي تتصل فيه او لا وحسيت انه ما كلمها طول اليوم الا يوم دخل الحمام لأنه طول فحسيت انه كلمها الا اكيد كلمها لأنه يحبها وانا كنت مجرد زوجه بالأسم فقط

وصلنا لماليزيا وكانت سفرتنا 5 ايام ماليزيا وعقبها بنطير استراليا 4 ايام وعقب بنرجع كوالالمبور ليلتين ومن بعدها بنرد البلاد يعني مدة الرحله 11 يوم،، سفرتنا كانت جدا عاديه عباره عن طلعات ورحلات وكنا نصادف وايد متزوجين وكنت احسدهم على الفرح اللي في عيونهم وكنت متحسره على نفسي وخاصة اني كنت البس وادلع نفسي وهو حتى مش قادر يقرب مني،، وهو كان من بين فتره وفتره ينزل تحت اللوبي اكيد عسب يكلمها ويوم نطول برع كان طول الوقت يتراسل معاها عن طريق المسجات لأن عينه ما كانت تفارق التليفون،، الين خلاص طفح فيني الكيل وفي اليوم الثالث قررت اني افتح معاه الموضوع واشوف اخرتها معاه لأني حسيت نفسي ذليله ومجبوره عليه وكنت ناويه بالليل افتح معاه الموضوع،، وفي نفس اليوم رجعنا الفندق قريب المغرب ودخلت انا ابدل ثيابي وتمسحت وصليت،، ورديت ادور عليه ما حصلته فقلت اكيد نزل يكلم البرنسيسه فقررت اني البس وانزل تحت في اللوبي اغير جوو،، وفعلا لبست وتعدلت ونزلت تحت وخذتلي كوفي ويلست تحت في اللوبي اشوف اللي رايح واللي ياي،، شوي الا اشوفه ياي من برع الفندق وفعلا كان يتكلم في الفون ومن شافني انهى المكالمه وعلى طول يا صوبي وهو معصب انتي شو نزلج تحت بروحج!!! وانا بكل برود رديت عليه يعني انت تطلع وتنزل ومحد يقولج شي ومخلني انا فوق بروحي،، مليت من اليلسه ونزلت يعني ما ارتكبت جريمه،، وهو بعصبيه يوم تبين تروحين مكان كلميني وانا بوديج لكن ما تنزلين بروحج،، وطلعنا فوق الغرفه وبديت انا ارفع صوتي عليه واقوله انت فيك وفيك وهذي اللي فيها وفيها.... وطبعا ما خليت كلمه ما قلتها عنها وهو طبعا يدافع عنها ومستعد يغلط علي بس هي محد ايي صوبها،، وكان يقولي انتي عليج بنفسج ومالج خص فيها وانا انسان حر بتصرفاتي واللي اسويه محد له شغل فيني ومع كثر الكلام والصياح والصريخ طلبت انه يردني البلاد على اساس يعيش حياته ونتفارق لأني عرفت لحظتها ان ما في امل الريال يحبني وينساها،، وهو ريال عنيد وشخصيته واايد قويه وما يحب حد يمشي كلمته عليه فقالي ما شي رده الين ما نخلص المده وبعدين يوم بتردين البلاد سوي اللي تبينه ورد قالي انا بتزوجها هذي يعني بتزوجها سواء رضيتي او لا،، وبعد اللي صار دخلت في فراشي انام ودمعتي على خدي واتحسر على حياتي وسمعتي اللي بتضيع في حال اني تطلقت وانا بعدني ما كملت شهر،، بعد نص ساعه ياني ولا كان صاير شي على اساس ننزل نتعشى وانا سويت نفسي نايمه وما اريد العشاء،، وبعدها طلع وانا يلست اصيح بصوت وكاني ياهل وتميت على هاي الحاله تقريبا اكثر من نص ساعه الين انهد حيلي وتعبت،، وقمت تمسحت وصليت وبعدها كملت صياح وانا على السجاده وبعد ما حسيت اني ارتحت قمت وطويت السياده ورجعت مره ثانيه للسرير لأني كنت احس بصداع شديد من زود الصياح وقلة الأكل،، شوي والا اسمعه داخل الغرفه وكان يايب اكل معاه على اساس نتعشى في الفندق،، في البداية رفضت اني اتعشى بس لاني كنت يوعانه فقمت خذت لي عشا ويلست على طرف بروحي اتعشى،، وانا اتعشى قالي بعد ما اخلص بنزل الأستعلامات وبخليهم يدورون على اقرب حجز لأننا بنرد البلاد،، تجمدت وما عرفت شو اقول (يعني هو يباني خلاص ارد بيت هلي!!) طيب انا شو اسوي وشو اقول لأمي وابوي وكيف ارد بيت اهلي،، فقلت خلني اعانده وقلتله بس انا الحين ما اريد ارجع،، وهو يقولي لا لازم نرد وتم يحلف لي ويحاول يقنعني انه يبا يرد على اساس ان طلع له شغل ضروري وعلى الحاحه وحلفانه حسيت انه فعلا في شي ضروري،، وقالي لا تكلمين حد من اهلج على اساس انه ما يباهم يعرفون اننا ردينا البلاد !!! 

حصلنا رحله في نفس اليوم على الساعه 3 وكان ما شي وقت جدامنا غير اننا نرتب اغراضنا بسرعه ونطلع المطار على طول،، وطول الفتره اللي كنا موجودين فيها بالمطار كان انسان ثاني،، وكان يكلمني ويمسك ايدي طول ما نحن ماشين،، وحسيت ان في شي مش طبيعي قاعد يصير وخاصة انه كان مصر اني اغلق موبايلي وكانت حجته اننا قريب بنركب الطياره وشو يعني اذ سكرتي الفون الحين او بعدين،، وركبنا الطياره وفي حوالي الساعه 10 وصلنا مطار دبي ونزلنا واستلمنا الشنط وعلى اساس مفهمني باننا بناخذ سياره توصلنا لبوظبي وهناك هو حاجز فندق بس من طلعنا من بوابة المطار شفت اخويه في ويهي وكان مويه صوب ريلي سلم عليه ورد يا صوبي وسلم علي وانا مستغربه من كل اللي يصير،، لحظتها عرفت ان في شي صاير وهم ما يريدوني اعرف فقمت اسال اخوي (شو اللي صاير،، حد فيه شي،، امي ابوي اخواني خواتي شي بلاهم) واخوي ماسك ايدي ويمشيني الين السياره ويقول محد بلاه شي بس انتي اركبي السياره وبتعرفين،، ركبت السياره وانا ارتجف من الخوف وكنت اتريا اخوي يركب ويخبرني باللي عنده وانا متاكده ان الأخبار اللي عنده ما تسر،، ويوم ريلي كان يبا يركب عند اخوي جدام رد عليه اخوي اركب عند حرمتك وراء،، وخبرني اخوي بالخبر اللي ريلي كان يعرف عنه وليتك يا اخوي ما خبرتني ):
خبرني بموت عمتي وولد عمتي بحادث سياره،، وولد عمتي الله يرحمه كان اخوي بالرضاعه وكنا مترابين ويا بعض من يوم نحن صغار وكان يتيم فمن وعيت على الدنيا وانا اشوف ولد عمتي هذا شرات اخواني وكانت صدمتي بفقدهم كبيره،، ومن الصدمه كنت اصيح وللأول مره احس بحضن ريلي واول مره من ملج علي حسيت به قريب مني،، كان طول الخط حاط راسي على ريله ويقرا علي ويحاول يهديني ويصبرني الين وصلنا بيت عمتي اللي كان ملاصق لبيتنا،، وعلى دخلتي للبيت لقيت خواتي يتريوني الا اختي الصغيره اللي كانت حالتها صعبه لأنها كانت وايد قريبه من عمتي بحكم انها هي اللي مربتنها،، واذكر اني ما حسيت بنفسي الا وانا على السرير في بيت عمتي،، من الصدمه وشوفة الناس اغمى علي،، مرت ايام العزاء ناس داخله وناس طالعه وما كنت اشوف ريلي في اليوم غير اخر الليل،، وكنت فترتها ابات في بيت ابويه وهو كان يبات في بيت ابوه وكملنا اسبوع على هالحال،، وفي اخر يوم من العزاء ياني البيت عالليل بعد ما الناس راحو،، وياني اخوي يقولي ريلج يباج في الميلس،، فقمت وسرت اشوفه وسلمت عليه ويلست عنده وسالته اذا كان تعشى او لا،، وقبل ما يطلع قالي بخليج الليله هني وباجر بمر اتغدا عندكم وعقبها بشلج وبنرد بيتنا،، ومشيت معاه الين سيارته وهناك كانوا عيال خالتي واقفين مع اخواني سلم عليهم وركب السياره وانا وقفت شوي اسولف مع عيال خالتي واخواني،، وانتبهت على ريلي انه ما حرك سيارته وبعده واقف وقمت سرت صوب السياره واشرلي تعالي اركبي السياره،، وبعد ما ركبت قالي ليش واقفه تسولفين معاهم ،، قلتله هذيل مش غرب هذيل عيال خالتي وانا متعوده اسولف وياهم!! ورد قالي انا ما احبج تسولفين وياهم وما ابيي يكون بينج وبينهم غير السلام وبس،، وقالي الحين ادخلي وباجر بيي اشلج

ومرت الليله ووصلنا لليوم الثاني ونشيت من الصبح احوم في البيت والحزن بعده كان في القلوب لأن اللي فارقونا ناس عزيزين،، وشوي ولقيت امي يايه من برع وقمت يلست معاها وتمت تسولف عندي وتسالني عن ريلي وكيف تصرفاته معاي،، وانا تميت امدح فيه وخليته ملاك جدامها لأني فعلا كنت اشوفه جذي بس للأسف لو يكون قلبه ملكي انا وبس،،،، وتمت امي وحليلها توصيني عليه

وبعد صلاة الظهر يا ريلي البيت وتغدينا كلنا ارباعه وكان يسولف ويضحك مع اخواني وابويه وحسيت انه كسر جو الحزن اللي كان في البيت وحسيت انه قريب مني ومن اهلي،، وبعد الغداء طلعت حجرتيه وبدلت ثيابي ونزلت بروح معاه لبيت ريلي اللي اول مره ادخله من عرست،، وكنت مكمله تقريبا 15 يوم عالعرس،، ووصلت لبيت ريلي وسلمت على عمي وعمتي وخوات ريلي اللي كانوا في استقبالنا ومن عقبها دخلت قسمي اللي كان عباره عن غرفتين وصاله ومطبخ تحضيري في حوش بيت ابوه،، واذكر ان في نفس هاي الليله انا صرت زوجته ومرت الأيام هاديه من بينا بس بعدني احس ان قلبه مش لي مع انه كان ياخذ حقه الشرعي مني وكنت احس انه يكون متلهف علي حزتها وخاصة يوم كنت البس واتعدل له

البنت اللي كان يعرفها ما كانت تفارق تفكيري وخاصة يوم كنت اتخيل انه ممكن يكون يسوي معاها كل الأشياء اللي يسويها معاي وكان ما زال الرقم محفور في ذاكرتي بس ما كنت عارفه كيف ومن وين اتواصل وياها وخصوصا اني ما كنت اريد حد من خواتي او ربيعاتي يعرف بالسالفه وبعد تفكير طويل اتصلت من رقمي وعلى اساس اذا بعدها تكلم ريلي بتخبره وهو بدوره بيي يكلمني ومنها بعرف ان العلاقه من بينهم مستمره بس اللي صدمني ان الرقم اللي اتصلت عليه مقطوع !!!!

----------


## عشق_الإمارات

كان دايم السهر برع والويكند باستمرار كان ينزل دبي واتصالاته علي كانت قليله وانا طلعاتي كانت معاه قليله ونادره جدا،، كنت اقضي مشاويري مع الدريول او وحده من خواته،، يعني هو كان عايش حياته معاها بس انا ما كان في ايدي شي اسويه وخاصة اني كنت افتش في تليفونه على رقم غريب او شي عسب امسكها عليه بس للأسف تليفونه كان خالي من أي ارقام غريبه وكان حريص جدا اني ما امسك عليه شي وتصير بينا مشكله،، وبعد 4 شهور من العرس ولله الحمد طلعت حامل والكل استبشر بهذا الحمل وهو حسيته كان فرحان ومستانس بس بعده كان بعيد عني بعواطفه وقلبه،، وفي نفس الفتره كانوا اللي فالبيت مشغولين بتجهيز لعرس اخت ريلي اللي كان بعد عرسي 4 شهور واسبوعين بالضبط 

وفي يوم العرس وفي القاعه بالتحديد كنت اول مره التقي مع ربيعات خواته وكانوا يمرروني على الطاولات اتعارف واسلم عليهم على اساس اني اول مره اشوفهم،، ومن بين البنات حسيت بوحده فيهم طول العرس ما شلت عينها من علي واللي زادني حيره ان اخت ريلي كانت وااايد تمدح فيني عندهم بالذات وانا كل ما كنت اصد صوبها كنت اشوفها تتكلم في الفون،، المهم عدت الليله وخلصنا من العرس ورحت ركبت السياره على اساس بنرد البيت وهو نزل القاعه على اساس بيسلم على اخته وبيشوف اذا يبونه يشل شي ويوديه البيت وفي اثناء ما انا قاعده في السياره انتبت ان في شي يضوي تحت السيت وعرفت انه موبايل،، وقمت مديت ايدي تحت السيت وشليت الموبايل ولقيته يرن وعلى طول ضغطت على زر الرد وسمعة صوت وحده وعقبها على طول سكرت في ويهها ودخلت على سجل المكالمات ما لقيت الا رقمها ورقم ارضي اتوقع انه رقم بيتهم،، وبعدها دخلت المسجات ولقيت اخر مسج هي مطرشتنه (حبيبي انا بعدني في القاعه وما اقدر ارد عليك لأن صوت الفرقه عالي وبطلع بعد نص ساعه واترياني عند الباركنات) ومسج ورا مسج الين فتحت المسج اللي كسرني من الداخل (اشتقت لحضنك وااايد ومشتاقه اكثر يوم تلعب بشعري،، خلنا نطلع هالأسبوع دبي) وبعدها ذكرت فعلا هو كان من قبل اسبوعين في دبي وبات هناك على اساس عنده شغل واكيد كان معاها واكيد هي باتت معاه،، ويمكن يكون متزوجنها؟؟ فقمت وطرشتلها مسج فيه كله سب واهانات عسب اعرف شو بتكون ردت فعلها وقلتلها اني انا حرمته وانا ام اعياله وخاصة اني حامل وانتي الا وحده من الشارع يلعب وياها وبيفرها،، وبعدها فتحت على المسجات وانا بعدني ابا اقرا باقي المسجات انتبهت عليه وهو ياي صوب السياره فغلقت الموبايل وحطيته عندي في الشنطه،، اول ما ركب السياره حسيت انه متغير ومن صوته عرفت انه معصب وعرفت انها اكيد اتصلت على تليفونه الثاني وقالتله ان في حد رد عليها وتم ساكت..

حرك السياره وعند اول اشاره مد ايده تحت كرسي السياره وما حصل التليفون فصد صوبي وقالي انتي شليتي شي من السياره،، ورديت عليه (شي مثل شوو؟) ورد علي بصوت عالي اقولج انتي شليتي شي من السياره؟؟
رديت: هيه شليت التليفون اللي خاشنه وشفت اللي فيه،، قالي: عطيني التليفون،، قالتله: ما بعطيك اياه وبكسره جدام عينك،، وقام وقف السياره على طرف،، وكلمه مني وكلمه منه وبدا صوتنا يعلى وانا طبعا ما قصرت فيها تميت اسبها وخليتها هي وبنت الشوارع واحد،، ومسك شنطتي بيطلع الفون وحطيت ايدي عالشنطه وقام يشد الشنطه ولوى ايدي وفتح الشنطه وشل التليفون وانا بعدني ابا اخذ التليفون من ايده بس هو رفع وشدني من شعري ودز راسي على دريشة السياره وصفعني على ويهي،، ساعاتها تمنيت ان الأرض تنشق وتبلعني لأنه ضربني على شانها واول مره يمد يده علي،، ضربني مع اني حامل وفي اشهري الأولى!! خذ مني التليفون وطلع البطاقه وكسرها وعقها في الشارع ورمى الفون في الدرج وحرك السياره وانا طول الطريج اصيح واصيح بس بدون صوت وكنت احس بحرقه كبيره في قلبي وحسيت اني بموت من الكتمه،، وكان طول الطريج تليفونه يرن وهو ما يرد الين غلق التليفون

وصلنا البيت نزلت ودخلت قسمي عادي وسرت خذتلي بيجامه ودخلت الغرفه الثانيه وقفلت علي الباب وقعدت ساعتها اصيح من خاطري وبصوت وما همني انه يسمعني وخذت قراري ان على اول الصبح بلم اغراضي وبرد بيت ابوي لأني بهين نفسي اذا تميت عنده وخاصة انه مد يده علي،، وبعد ما هديت طلعت من الغرفه لقيته منسدح على السرير بدون ما يبدل كندورته وما صد صوبي ابدا،، شليت شنطه وقمت الم ثيابي واغراضي فيها وهو قاعد ويشوف وساكت،، لميت الأشياء المهمه وحطيت الشنطه على جنب ورديت للغرفه الثانيه انام الين يطلع الصبح وبتصل على دريولنا ايي يشلني،، شوي ولقيته ياي وراي ويقولي: طلعه من البيت ما شي،، وهذا هو بيتج،، قلتله: سامحني ما عاد لي بيت يلمني معاك يا ولد الناس،، بعد ما مديت يدك علي خلاص راحت الموده من بينا وحل مكانها الكره والبعد،، وعاد الحين عيش حياتك مع الأنسانه اللي تحبها وما لك شي عندي وحتى اللي في بطني هذا لي انا وبس......................

وصار بينا جدال ونقاش وكان اسلوبي انا حااد معاه وصوتي مرتفع وهو كان يناقشني بس باسلوب هادي لأنه كان عارف اللي سواه مش هين،، الين حس اني ما راح اعدل عن قراري فقالي: اذا طلعتي من البيت ما لج رده،، رديت عليه بعناد وكلي اقتناع: وانا ما بطلع من البيت عسب ارد له مره ثانيه،، ومن الليله هذي كل اللي من بينا انتهى وعلى باجر انا في بيت هلي

وفي الفتره اللي نحن نتجادل فيها ما اسمع الا صوت سياره تهرن وكان حزتها محد فالبيت لأن الكل كانوا بعدهم في قاعة العرس،، شوي وقام ريلي يهرول الين طلع بالحوش وانا طلعت صوب الدريشه شفت سياره غريبه على البيت وشفت وحده واقفه عندها وهي تصيح وتصارخ،، وصل ريلي صوبها وكان ماسكنها من ايدها يبا ريكبها السياره بس هي ما كانت راضيه وانا على طول استنتجت ان هذي هي الينت نفسها اللي يعرفها ريلي،، لبسة عباه لأتي كنت لابسه بيجامه وسرت صوب السياره وبعدها البنت تصيح وبصوت مسموع وتقوله كيف حرمتك تقول انها حامل وانت تقول انك ما ييت صوبها،، يعني انت تكذب علي.... وانا متفاجأه من اللي اسمعه ومن اللي شفته!! طلعت هي نفسها البنت اللي كانت في العرس وكيف يتكلم عني عندها،، يعني انا ما لي احترام وقدر عنده!! وهو اول ما شافني يقولي ادخلي داخل وانا واقفه واقوله: ما اريد وبتم اشوف المسخره اللي تصير جدامي،، وانا بكل برود رديت عليها وقلتلها هيه انا حامل وهذا شي طبيعي لأن اللي واقف عندج ريلي ولا انتي ناسيه،، وهي كانت مثل المينونه تصيح وشوي ما القاها الا تبا تهجم علي وقام ريلي مسكها وركبها السياره،، وفي نفس الوقت اهله داخلين البيت واخوه الصغير من شاف السياره على طول ياا ركيض صوبنا وخواته نفس الشي وخواته ما كانوا يدرون اني اعرف عن اللي بينها وبين ريلي فالكل كان مستغرب،، واهله كلهم كانوا عارفينها وعارفين ان ريلي يباها بس ابوه حلف عليه ما ياخذها،، حلفت علي عمتي ادخل قسمي قبل ما يوصل عمي وتصير مشكله وقامت دخلة بناتها داخل وقالت لريلي ان يشل البنت ويطلعها من البيت،، وفعلا ركب ريلي وساق عنها السياره ووصلها وانا دخلت قسمي بحسرتي وتموا خوات ريلي عندي الين طلبت منهن انهم يخلوني بروحي

بعد ساعه تقريبا رجع البيت وانا كنت في الغرفه الثانيه ومرت الساعات وطلعت الشمس وما اذكر اني نمت في هذيك الليله واتوقع حتى هو ما غمضت عينه،، وعلى الساعه 8 الصبح دخلت الحمام وتغسلت وانا طالعه من الحمام لقيته يالس عندي في الغرفه،، وقالي: انتي الحين مصره تروحين بيت اهلج،، رديت: هيه، والحين بتصل على الدريول ايي ويشلني.. انت مش غلطان ابدا،، انا اللي غلطانه لأني دخلت حياة انسان مشغول في حب انسانه ثانيه.. انا المفروض اطلب منك السماح اني شغلتك وخذيتك من حبك،، وكنت اصيح وانا اقوله هالكلام وكنت اتقطع من داخلي لأني حبيته وتعلقت فيه
ولما حس اني مصره على موقفي قالي: خلاص اصبري الين الساعه 11 وانا بروحي بوديج،، لأنج اذا رديتي بيتكم بروحج ما لج رده عندي.. وانا بوديج كمن يوم الين ترتاحين ويهدا بالج وبعدين بيي اشلج

(بنات انا بكون مشغوله في الويكند وان شاء الله بعد الويكند بكمل لكم قصتي)

----------


## bellegirl

* يزاج الله خير أختي

ما كملت القرايـة ولي رجعـة ان شاء الله تكون النهايـة زينـة*

----------


## الزيزفون

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله غمضتيني أتريا التكملة و عساها تكون فرح

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

عوار قلب والله العظيم  :Frown: 
في انتظار التكمله على احر من جمر يالغاليه

----------


## الريف اليماني

نتريآ آلتكمله !

----------


## ضاع عمري وراك

لاااااااااااااااااااا؟؟

كملي كملي بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## المقر

> نتريآ آلتكمله !

----------


## فدى روحك

قريت . . بنتظارج ؟
لاتبطيين بلييز

----------


## أنثى كامله

احس اندمجت وايد في القصه و تأثرت وااااايد

اتريا التكمله حبيبتي  :Frown:

----------


## قلب طفلة

وحليلج والله شراتج قلة هالزمن 

نترياج 

ويارب تكون الامور منتهية باشياء تسر الخواطر والله يوفقك دنيا وآخرة يارب

----------


## **أم غزلان**

فديتج والله قلبي عورني عليج 

والله انا لو مكانج ماتميت دقيقه بعد من اول يوم العرس برد بيت اهلي مابذل عمري حقه 

صدق مب كفووو وهاي قواة عين فيها تي لين البيت وفوق ها يرقد وياها !!

معرسين ولا استغفر الله 

اتريا البقيه وان شا الله النهايه سعيده

----------


## الهنوف الحلوه

الله يعينج غنااتى عورتى قلبى ..

----------


## Єℓĵoяч

ياويل حالي عليج هالكثر شايلة بقلبج ومستحملة ><

اتريا التكملة بأحر من الجمـــرْ

----------


## مدام خالد

واي فديييتج اقرا وانا اصيح والله كملي يا قلبي

----------


## اذكروا الله

الله يغربلها لو انا بخبر اهلها يشوفون شغلهم وياها

----------


## سوارة

> قريت . . بنتظارج ؟
> لاتبطيين بلييز

----------


## نوني كشه

عيني دمعت >< 

اترياااااااااج .. ربي يوووفجج

----------


## صغيره بس خطير

والله اندمجت وعبالي اقرا قصه من الخيال 

ان شاءالله تكون نهاية قصتج سعيييييييييييدة

----------


## uae lawyer

متابعة  :Smile:  

اندمجت الصراحة

----------


## ام جواهر

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله ............... الله يربط على قلبج ويرد لج ريلج ردا جميلا

----------


## ام الريم 1

كملي الغالية 

فيني فضول شو سويتي ؟

رجاءا لا تطولين علينا 

بانتظارج

----------


## ايوشكا

الله يعينج الغاليه ..
قلبي عورنى عليج فديتج ..
نتريا باقي القصه

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

ما الوومج ولا الووومهااا ... لاني عشت موقفهاا وان اللي تحبه تزوج من غيرررهااا
....... بس نرفزني شيء واحد وهو انه يرقد ويااهاا ..وعسى يكون بالحلال مب بالحرام ...
وصبرررج حلووووو...

بس لاتكرهينهاا بيووم ..لان لو حطيتي نفسج مكانها راح تفهمينها يا الغلا
يوم حد ياخذ منج حبيبج تنحرقين مليوون مرررره وانتي تتخيلينه مع بنت ثانييه
..واكبر قهر اهو الزواج الاجباري .....

الله يرحمنا برحمته
والله يووفقج بحياتج ياااارب

----------


## رووحي حلوه

فديتج الله يعينج وان شالله تكون النهايه سعيده

----------


## الغر الحشيم

*اندمجت في القصة و قطعتي قلبي 

نترياا التكمله فديتج*

----------


## ام بدر

بانتظار التكمله

بس ما شا الله عليج ذاكره كل تفاصيل من سنين وحتى الساعات 

ما شا الله

----------


## قطرية من قلب

استغفر الله .... الله يكون في عونج ...

----------


## (الموز)

نتريااااااااااااا النهايه
عسى خير

----------


## محبـــة

يالله وييييينج نترياااا التكملة على أحر من الجمر

----------


## Дζ-βηҒşάдј

فديت روحج الله يعينج

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

تحملتي كل هآ وآنتي بهآلعمر بس !

صيحتني سآلفتج  :Frown: 

بآنتظآرج . !

----------


## فديتني نونو

اااخ يالاهل يخربون حياة عيالهم والله العظيم اخس شي يوم الريال ينغصب ع وحده مايبيها نفس ابوي غصب اخوي ع بنت عمي بس الحمدلله ماستوا شي ولا عرس بها والله حرام يخربون ع البنت وع الريال شذمب البنت مسكينه شذنبها والله حرام قسم بالله حرام الشيبان يوم يعندون خلاص والله زعلتيني عليج يا اختي كملي انا متابعه

----------


## سمراء العيون

حرقصتينا شو استوي بعدين نترياج

----------


## الله يحفظهم

ياااااااااااااااااااااااا الله 
والله صعبه يوم الزوجه في اول يوم زواجها تعرف ان ريلها قلبه مب وياها ..ويا وحده ثانيه
وان هو ما يحبهاااااااااااااااا

----------


## ::قصـــــايد::

الله يعينج ختيه 

قلبي عورني عليج وايد تاثرت بلي مريتي فيه 

موقفج صعب ومالي غير اقول ربي يسعدج دنيا و اخره ويجزيج خير على الصبر لي صبرتيه و تصرفج العاقل

وياج يا ختي ونتريا التكمله ،،

----------


## دلع بدو

بسسسسسسسسسسسسس هذي القصه وين التكملة .. بس متأكده ان النهايه حلوه
لأنج قلتي عمي فديت روحه

----------


## دلـــوعـــة

متـــــــــــــــــــــــــابعـــــــــــــــــــة

ويارب تكون النهاية سعييييييييييييييدة

----------


## نور الامل 22

نترياج فدتج..

----------


## الامووره

عورتي قلبي ؟؟ والله يهدي ريلج _إن شالله_
ونتريا باجي قصتج ....

----------


## يدووه موزه

الله يعينج بصراحه

نتريا التكمله

----------


## خجـِل النوآعس

اتييني الصيحه عند كل موقف  :Frown: 

والله جنه فلــم  :Frown:  

نتريــآ التكملهـ . . . ان شْآء الله سعييــده

----------


## شوقاني21

نتريا التكمله اختيه والله اني اندمجت وقلبي عورني

----------


## حزون الدهماني

> عوار قلب والله العظيم 
> في انتظار التكمله على احر من جمر يالغاليه

----------


## الجوري 44

نتريا التكمله 
الله يعينج ساعتها كنتي صغيره وعشتي هالموقف ان شاء الله نهاتج اتكون سعيده 
نتريااااااااااااااااااااااا التكمله

----------


## العـــــاش

مب قادره اتريا 

اندمجت واااااااااااااااااااايد كملي بسرعه

----------


## أمون القمر

اوووووووووف كيف قاهرني ريلج قهررررر والله لو محلج من يوم قالي هوه يحب وحده غيري اني اقلعه 

بس انا مستغربه كيف تحملتيه بعدج <<<<<مقهوووره

لا اطولين عااااااد

----------


## بنتـ DXB

الله يعينج 

ما شاء الله عليج صبوره ربي يحفظج

وفي انتظار التكمله

----------


## مس شوشه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ قلبي والله اقرى وأصيح

بس عليج صراحه تحملتي كل هذا ..... الله يعينج ويبدل همج فرح إن شاء الله


نتريا التكمله

----------


## تسونامي

طويله القصه .....\\لي العوده

----------


## عنيده بطبعي

فنتظارج حبوبه ..

----------


## al-jo0oharh

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافؤادي 

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااافؤادي 

وربي اني صحت صحت صحت من خاطري 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل بنت تبيع عمرها بسهوله وتفرق بين ريال ومرته بهالطريقه 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 


حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## أم سالم

*(بنات انا بكون مشغوله في الويكند وان شاء الله بعد الويكند بكمل لكم قصتي)*
* هذا المكتوب تحت قصتها* 
*فانتظروا بعد الويكند*

----------


## khalejeya

الله يهدي الازواج

عادي وجع القلب من الازواج

ننتظر التكملة

----------


## حفيدة المل

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله غمضتيني أتريا التكملة و عساها تكون فرح

----------


## May22

الله المستعان 
بنات الحرام وايد والادهى شبابنا اللي وازعهم الديني والاخلاقي انعدم 
احيي فيج صبرج 
والله يبلغج الخير 
في انتظار تكمله القصه

----------


## دلع بو راشد

عورتي قلبي  :Frown: 

في انتظآر التكمله ..!

----------


## أم مـايد

حياااتي والله  :Frown:  قصتج وااايد أثرت فينييي
اندمجت واااااااااايد ..
أتريا التكمله

----------


## بنت الهاملي

النهايه اكيد سعيده ان شاء الله ولج يارب 

نتريا التكمله

----------


## كلي2وفا

صبر جميل والله المستعاان......



أعرف أن في تكملة للقصة بس قلت هالرمسة لأن اللي يصبر الله معااه............

حبوبة حاااااااولي تحطين القصة كلها مرة وحدة.... ما فينا صبر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
شو كنا نقوول فوق هعهعهع


الله يوفقج ويسعدج مع ريلج... ويهديه لج ولعياالكم..

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياقلبي 








عذبتيني بقصتج حرااااام اللي شفتيه ..وانتي بذاك العمر..بس أحيييج على شجاعتج وكتمانج الموضوع والله نادر جداً أحد مثلج ممكن اتخش الموضوع ع اقرب الناس اللي هن خواتج ....................ماشاءالله علييييييج ويارب اتكون نهاية القصة سعيدة..

----------


## فن القفطان

احس اندمجت وايد في القصه و تأثرت وااااايد

اتريا التكمله حبيبتي

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> ما الوومج ولا الووومهااا ... لاني عشت موقفهاا وان اللي تحبه تزوج من غيرررهااا
> ....... بس نرفزني شيء واحد وهو انه يرقد ويااهاا ..وعسى يكون بالحلال مب بالحرام ...
> وصبرررج حلووووو...
> 
> بس لاتكرهينهاا بيووم ..لان لو حطيتي نفسج مكانها راح تفهمينها يا الغلا
> يوم حد ياخذ منج حبيبج تنحرقين مليوون مرررره وانتي تتخيلينه مع بنت ثانييه
> ..واكبر قهر اهو الزواج الاجباري .....
> 
> الله يرحمنا برحمته
> والله يووفقج بحياتج ياااارب


عفوا اختي استوقفني ردج 

على شو تنقهرين؟ انتي. تقارنين شعور الزوجة بالحلال في بنت تحب شخص مايحل لها وتقارنين مشاعر زوجيه. بمشاعر فردية؟!!! 

فرق بارك الله فيج فرررق شاسع وهالشعور الي فيج من الشيطان اللعين الي يزين المعصيه للعبد 


اتقو الله في انفسكم

----------


## شمعة أمـل&

مااا شاااء الله عليــج

على رغم صغر سنج الا انج كنتي حكيمه بتصرفج

و نادرا ما نشووف بـ هالزمن نااس بـ هالنووع من الحكمه

ربي يعطيج كل خير و ييسر امووورج و يسعدج على هالصبر اللي صبرتيه

نترياا التكمله حبووبه ^^

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

> عفوا اختي استوقفني ردج 
> 
> على شو تنقهرين؟ انتي. تقارنين شعور الزوجة بالحلال في بنت تحب شخص مايحل لها وتقارنين مشاعر زوجيه. بمشاعر فردية؟!!! 
> 
> فرق بارك الله فيج فرررق شاسع وهالشعور الي فيج من الشيطان اللعين الي يزين المعصيه للعبد 
> 
> 
> اتقو الله في انفسكم


يا الغلا ..بقوولج شيء روحي اسالي اي شيخ بيقوولج ان الحب مب حراااام ..الحرام الاسلووب اللي ينتخذ ويى الحب ....
وليش ماوقفتوا ع الزواج الاجباري ...اهو شخص تزوج اجباري من شخص مايبيه وكان بخاطره بنت يبيها وبالحلال ..ليش دايما تفكيركم فقط لنص الشيء ....
انا مايخصني في الاشياء اللي يسوونهااا ... 
اهو والبنت كانوا يحبون بعض قبل مايتزوج وزواجه كان اجباري ..وانااا ما الوم الزوجه ع اللي سووته .. بس بعد الانسان يووم يحب مب بيديه واحيانا يكوون مينووون ...

ماظنتي فيه فررق شاسع بس الوحده يوم تزوج تبى تتملك زوجهاا ومستحيل ترضى انه وحده ثانيه في باله وحتى لو كان يحبها قبل مايتزوج
هاي اللي قصدته انا
يووم قلت انقهررررت عليهااا لانها افقدت شيء تحبه وسوت اللي سوووته ..... ...

احيانا اتمنى يوم تنظروون لشيء .... لاتحكمون ع الشيء الا يووم تحطون نفسكم مكان الطرفييين ..اما انج تصدين طرف وتوقفين بالطرف الثاني هاي مهب صح .....
...
وبالاخير محد معصووم عن الخطا يا الغلا ..... لو كنا معصومين عن الخطا جان كنا مثل الانبياء والرسل
فلا انا ولا انتي ولا اللي كاتبه الموضوع ولا البنت اللي كان يحبها ريلهااااا 
واحد فينا معصوم عن الخطاا .......

وملاحظه اخيره
يمكن احنا ماسوينا مثل هذيج البنت لكن كل واحد فينا اخطا وبيووم خلى ربه يزعل منه ..
فلانيلس نجمع ع اغلاط الغيرر ...واحنا فينا الاغلاط ..... مهما كانت الاخطاء مختلفه فهي تعبتر اغلاط ...

والسموووحه

----------


## ام مهوووره

كملي حبيبتي نترياج

----------


## ام علالي

والله قهرتني البنت لو مكانج جاان سرت وصفعتها لها ويهه اتي جدام البيت عنبوو وين اهلها بايعه عمرها هاي 

مانقول غير استغفر الله والله يهديا يارب ويسخر لج زوجج 

حبيبتي قصتج واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد اثرت فيني قطعت قلبي والله واندمجت من الخاااااطر 

ونتريا التكمله فديتج

----------


## فطيـم ~

,,

نترياج ،،

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> يا الغلا ..بقوولج شيء روحي اسالي اي شيخ بيقوولج ان الحب مب حراااام ..الحرام الاسلووب اللي ينتخذ ويى الحب ....
> وليش ماوقفتوا ع الزواج الاجباري ...اهو شخص تزوج اجباري من شخص مايبيه وكان بخاطره بنت يبيها وبالحلال ..ليش دايما تفكيركم فقط لنص الشيء ....
> انا مايخصني في الاشياء اللي يسوونهااا ... 
> اهو والبنت كانوا يحبون بعض قبل مايتزوج وزواجه كان اجباري ..وانااا ما الوم الزوجه ع اللي سووته .. بس بعد الانسان يووم يحب مب بيديه واحيانا يكوون مينووون ...
> 
> ماظنتي فيه فررق شاسع بس الوحده يوم تزوج تبى تتملك زوجهاا ومستحيل ترضى انه وحده ثانيه في باله وحتى لو كان يحبها قبل مايتزوج
> هاي اللي قصدته انا
> يووم قلت انقهررررت عليهااا لانها افقدت شيء تحبه وسوت اللي سوووته ..... ...
> 
> ...


بارك الله. هيه زوجته باالحلال واعتقد كلامج مب صحيح يوم تقولين اشالي اي شيخ !! ماعلي من مطاوعه. الدين الحديث علي من القران والسنة والنبي عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام يقول : مارأيت افضل للمتحابين الا الزواااااج. 
في حاله ماصار زواج معناته الطرفين يقتنعون بانه مافي لهم نصيب ولو كان لهم نصيب بيحصل من غير تبادل مشاعرهم واهدرها في علاقه مش شرعيه واعتقد وكلي ثقه ان كلامي يوافق الصح في عقلج وتفكيرج 


لذلك نستبعد اننا نعدل بين شيئين واضحين ياعزيزتي 
الزواج مودة ورحمة اذا المودة راحت بقت الرحمـه. الي في قلب الانسان فكل زوج لايحب زوجته وجب عليه يرحمها. مايحسسها انه تزوجها اجباري لنه مافي شي اجباااااري. بذمتج وين الرجولة اذا تزوج اجباري؟!منو المظلوم بنظرج الرجل !!! اسمحي لي متمتع بطرفين 
والمظلوم هي الزوجة. هي الي ماشيه صح ) زوجه شرعيه( 

كلنا بشر بس لو خاطبنا المنطق في. عقولنا. بنقتنع بارك الله فيج 


هذي المشاعر والاحاسيس من الشيطان يزين المعاصي. 
ولا لو فتحنا مجاااااال للمشاعرمابنخلص صدقيني.

الاسلام جاء بشريعته لصالحنا وملاحظة على كلامج. الانبياء والرسل كانو معرضين لكل شي مثلنا تماما 
وعلى قولتج نجمع اغلاط الغير .. كل انسان وله اغلاطه.  :Smile:  مش بالضررورة نغلط نفس غلطتج لو غلطة غيرنا

----------


## السويديه*

اففففففففففففف انا ما حب جذه كملي القصه

----------


## ضيقة القلب

لاحوول ولا قوة الا بالله

نتريا التكمله الغلا

----------


## sweetylina

كملي القصه

----------


## ~P!Nk~

حياتي إنتي..ماتستاهلين اللي صارلج....
والله زعلتيني واااااايد عليج..
الله يسعدج يا رب ويبدل أحزانج أفراح..آمين يا رب

----------


## زمـــن هموم

ريلج ظالم واناني خذج عشان يقول لهله شوفوا خذت اللي كنتوا تبوني اخذها الحين خلوني اخذ اللي انا اباها

ومافكر انه بيظلم انسانة ما لها ذنب معاه

----------


## **سكون الليل**

صدق معاااناه 

حسيت نفسي كأني أقرى قصه خياليه !!

الله يعينج اختي .... ننتظــــــر التكمله وان شالله تكون النهايه مفرحة ...

الله يرزقج الخيـــــــــر يآآآآآاااارب

----------


## لمسة فن99

نترياااااااااااا التكملة 


الله ييسر امورج

----------


## بارونه..~

بجيتيني بجي مش طبيعي 

والله اتريا القصه

----------


## غمووض انثى

مادريت انها هب مكمله ولا جان ماقريتها  :Frown: 



نتريا التكمله ختيه

----------


## أم_مطر

الله يكون في عونج يا رب 

نتريا تكملة القصة

----------


## ام الغالية*

الله يعينتش 
بس ان شاءالله تكونين انت المنتصرة في النهاية ياارب 
الله يوفقتش ان شاءالله

----------


## وديـــمة

حبيبتي والله << والله ما تستاهلين اللي يصير لج 

و الله ما ينسة عبدة ,, الله يسعدج يارب 

والله حطيت مكاني بمكانج بغيت اصييح 

الله يفتح عليج إن شااء الله 

يلا و نتريا التكملة

----------


## سالي نون

نتريآ آلتكمله !

----------


## ŘožἇŁĕӢᵬᾇ ᾤeὧ

جـــــــآريْ آلآنتظـآرْ ,, !


عوووورنيْ قلبيْ عليـــجْ .. عسسى يـ’ـآربْ نهآيـ’ـه حلوووهْ .
آإميين يــآربْ ,,

----------


## woman_uae

في انتظآر التكمله ..!

----------


## إمنوره بيتي

ننتظــــــــر التكملـــــــــــه ..

الله يسعدج على صبرج اللي صبرتيه ,,,,

----------


## فلونه 2008

اتريا التكمله قلبي عورني

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

> ننتظــــــــر التكملـــــــــــه ..
> 
> الله يسعدج على صبرج اللي صبرتيه ,,,,

----------


## # كل الاحساس#

*وانا متابعة القصة . .*

----------


## ام محمد 9119

ان شاء الله اتكون النهايه سعييييييييدة
نتريا التكمله

----------


## نم نم مي

الله يهـــــــــديج خليت شغل البيت واندمجت ويا القصــــــــــهـ .. 


كملي الله يخليج .. خلاف برد أكمل إذا نزلتي الجزء الاخيــــــر ...

والله إني اقرأ وانا انتفض خخخخخ ما ادري من البرد ومندمجهـ ... 

الله يسخره لج ..

----------


## @الحلا كله@

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## اللبوة البيضة

يالله كيف اثرت فيني سالفتج ربي يفتحها عليج وايسر امورج

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

> بارك الله. هيه زوجته باالحلال واعتقد كلامج مب صحيح يوم تقولين اشالي اي شيخ !! ماعلي من مطاوعه. الدين الحديث علي من القران والسنة والنبي عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام يقول : مارأيت افضل للمتحابين الا الزواااااج. 
> في حاله ماصار زواج معناته الطرفين يقتنعون بانه مافي لهم نصيب ولو كان لهم نصيب بيحصل من غير تبادل مشاعرهم واهدرها في علاقه مش شرعيه واعتقد وكلي ثقه ان كلامي يوافق الصح في عقلج وتفكيرج 
> 
> 
> لذلك نستبعد اننا نعدل بين شيئين واضحين ياعزيزتي 
> الزواج مودة ورحمة اذا المودة راحت بقت الرحمـه. الي في قلب الانسان فكل زوج لايحب زوجته وجب عليه يرحمها. مايحسسها انه تزوجها اجباري لنه مافي شي اجباااااري. بذمتج وين الرجولة اذا تزوج اجباري؟!منو المظلوم بنظرج الرجل !!! اسمحي لي متمتع بطرفين 
> والمظلوم هي الزوجة. هي الي ماشيه صح ) زوجه شرعيه( 
> 
> كلنا بشر بس لو خاطبنا المنطق في. عقولنا. بنقتنع بارك الله فيج 
> ...


وانا معاااج بهالشيء كله .......والله يرزق الجميع الحلال ياااربي .....
موفقين والله يحفظ لكن ازواجكن يااارب ..
والله يستر ع بنات المسلمين اجمع يارب

----------


## الم امرآه

حرام عليك وين التكمله 
اليوم الجمعة ولين الحين ما سويت شي حتى عيالي ماجبلتهم 
انشغلت بموضوعج 

اتريااااااااا التكمله يمكن تكونين سبب في تغير حياتي مع ريلي

----------


## sweeeet

حبيبتي والله ..

والله انج انسانه قويه ؟؟

وبانتظار التكمله ... عسى نهايتها خير .؟

----------


## ابلة انجليزي

الله يسخر لج زوجج حبيبتي 



بس يعني انا فهمت انه يرقد وياها ف الحرام بعد هذا مب حب !!! هذي نزوة و غلطة و صدقيني مع الايام 



هالبنت يمكن تتزوج او تلاقي لها واحد ثاني و بتخلي ريلج ،،، لانه ريلج بين حبلين بين ( بنت شوارع كانت بينهم


قصة) و ( ام عياله و بعده ما عرفها زين ) صدقيني انتي للحين مثل اللولو ما يعرف نصج الثاني و الريال يحب 



الحرمة الغامضة ،،



الله يسخره لج يا رب ،، والله قصة ترفع الضغط و يالله نتريا التكملة و لا تبطي علينا لاننا بننسا الاحداث

----------


## فديتني نونو

لا تسوين لنا تكملات دخيلج اكتبي القصه كلها فمكاان واحد واكتبي بخط كبيييييير بالاحمر هاي التكمله اف نتريا بطيتي وايد علينا ابا اعرف النهايه

----------


## ابلة انجليزي

هههههههههه


يا ناس الحرمة تقول انها مشغووولة ف الويكند شو بلاكم عليها هههه

----------


## CHANEL_AD

حسبي الله على بنات الشوارع اللي ما يخافون من الله ... الله يسخره لج يا رب ولا يحرمكم من بعض

----------


## ام جواهر

همسة لخواتى اعاننا الله واياكم على فعل الخير .............. لاتتحسبنون على البنية يمكن تابت وعرست............ ادعوا لهم بالهدايه فهذا اقل قليل يمكن نحصل فيه اجر

----------


## الحب الاول

نتريااااااج

----------


## شيخة الدلوعات

اااااااااااااااااااااه جان كتبتي القصه ف بداية الاسبوووووووع 

الحين بنيلس نتريااااااااااااا

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

بنات حرام عليكم تقذفوا البنت ونزلين تقولوا بنت حرام وبنت شوارع وتعاشرة بالحرام أخذتوا ذنوب وأنتم بغنا عنها

الله يهديكم ويصلح حالكم 0000 يمكن الرجل متزوج منها هو طاوع أهله وتزوج علي رغبتهم بس القلب وما يهوي

وهي من أول يوم زواج عرفت مشاعرة نحوها والراجل ما لمسها ولا رقد معها كانت بعد ما رجعوا من شهر العسل

جلست معة وحددت موقفها معة 000 ولها أهل ورجال يتفاهموا معة لأن بنات الناس مش لعبة وليش ديمن البنت

تفكر بالناس أكثر من حياتها وتتحمل ترتبط براجل مرتبط بأخري وتوافق علي العيش معة وهو قلبة وروحة عند أخري

أقول هي أختارت أن تعطية جسد فآي شيء يحدث أشوفة عادي ليش تنصدم 00000000

نشوف أصعب من كدة زوجين بينهم عشرة وحب وتفاهم وعيال وحترام وتقدير وفجأة يتزوج عليها ويهجرها بتصور

هذة الحالة الأصعب وأصبحنا نشوفها بالحياة كل يوم 0000 حريم لا تشدوا أعصابكم الدنيا لا تسوا ولا رجل بالدنيا

يستاهل غير رجل يخاف الله وعندة دين 00000000

----------


## نونو**

الله يكمل القصة على خير و نكون النهاية سعيدة يااااار ب..
الله يحفظكم و يهديكم لبعض ياااااااارب ...

----------


## بنت زعبيل

لا حول ولا قوة إلا باللهـ ., 

والله اني اندمجت ف القصه وتأثرت وـآيد لين مادمعت عيني من القهر ..

اهنيج على هالصبر والتحمل ماشاءالله علييج ..

ان شاءالله النهايه تكون سعيده وخاليه من المشـآكل يارب ., 

نتريـآ التكملهـ .. وربي يحفظج ..}~

----------


## حبك الم

كملي القصة بلييييييييييز

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

> همسة لخواتى اعاننا الله واياكم على فعل الخير .............. لاتتحسبنون على البنية يمكن تابت وعرست............ ادعوا لهم بالهدايه فهذا اقل قليل يمكن نحصل فيه اجر

----------


## قلبي خالي

وين باجي القصه


خساره كنت ابا اعرف شو صار لها 








اتريا باجي القصه امانه كملي بسرعه

----------


## هنوف القلب

كملي بلييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## سراريفو

اقرا القصة والدموعي اطيح ع خدي والله غمظتيني , ان شاء الله تكون الخاتمة حلوه ^^

----------


## ralbadi01

نترياج

----------


## عيناويه ^_^

الله يعييينج حبيبتي ..
والله وانا اقرا تقطع قلبي ..
كملي القصه الله يهدييج ..

----------


## حلم الذكرى

نترياااج

----------


## العيون السوود

فواديه عورني وانا اقرى القصه اهنيج الصراحه ع صبرج الله يحقق اللي في بالج يارب....خواتي لاحد يسب حد.. عشان ما تكون ع ذمتنا قلنا انقهرنا من البنت اللي ويا ريلها خاطري اسبها واحط عليها بس الله يهديها شوها البنت عافانا الله ماقول غير استغفر الله العظيم ... صبرج جميل اختي انا لو بدالج ماروم استحمل ... تبين الصدق بجتله ريلي ..وهيه فوقه .. بعد بس هذا لو انا بدالج.. كل وحده منا عندها قوة الصبر ... ونترياج الغلا والسموحه منج وخذي راحتج مب سهله تكتبين قصة حياتج ...

----------


## فطيـم ~

نتريااااا //

----------


## فجر82

نترياااااج ><

----------


## silent soul

نتريا التكملة

----------


## الجوري 44

في االانتظار التكلمه أحر من الجمر

----------


## um haya-1

عورتي قلبي 

الله يهديه لج 

و ننتظر التكملة

----------


## طلوع الفجر

نتريا التكملة

----------


## nayla79

> الله يهـــــــــديج خليت شغل البيت واندمجت ويا القصــــــــــهـ .. 
> 
> 
> كملي الله يخليج .. خلاف برد أكمل إذا نزلتي الجزء الاخيــــــر ...
> 
> والله إني اقرأ وانا انتفض خخخخخ ما ادري من البرد ومندمجهـ ... 
> 
> الله يسخره لج ..


صدقت الاخت نم نم نم نم نم نممي

----------


## [email protected]

حرااااااااااام عليج شوقتيني

كمليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## عزة الكون

عورني قلبي عليج

اكيد النهاية زينه

لانج كاتبه الصبر 

يالله عسى ربي يفرجها عليج ويفرج عن كل مسلمه ريلها يخونها

حسبي الله على بنات الحرام اللي تارسات هالدنيا

----------


## بنوتة انا

ياربي اكره ماعندي جيه تخلونا ونيلس كل ساعة نتريا يااما تكتبون الموضوع كامل يا لا 
القصة مشوقة جدا الله يفرحج

----------


## GuMus

> (بنات انا بكون مشغوله في الويكند وان شاء الله بعد الويكند بكمل لكم قصتي)




الحرمة امبونهاا امخبرتنكم إنها في الويكند بتكون مشغوله 

و هااذي هه كاتبتلكم إنهاا بعد الويكند بتكمل

يعني ان شاء الله ع الاحد بتلقون التكملة و يمكن قبل الاحد


فصبر جميل

----------


## دودوالحلوة

نتريا التكملة و اتمنى تكون النهاية سعيدة وربنا يعوض صبرج خير

----------


## إنجل

يحليلج عورتي قلبي لابعد انتي فعلا صغيرة 18 سنه

----------


## فديت هشوم

القصة مشوقة جدا الله يفرحج

----------


## أم عنوده

اب اب 

والله يوفقج يا رب

----------


## classic ladyy

بعلق عقب التكمله ، ، 

بالإنتظآر . . .  :Smile:

----------


## ℓσηєℓу ©

.. نتريـآآ ..

----------


## (الموز)

نتريا............

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_ماشاء الله عليج

عجبنى حكمتج وصبرج 

لانج سترتى على ريلج من اول ليله

ربي يسعدج ويسترهاا عليج دنياا وآخره_

----------


## غيوم دبي

ما شاء الله عليج فديتج حلوه قصتج 
صيحتيني والله وفيج قوة تحمل قويه
الله يزيدهااا ويسدعج يا رب العالمين

----------


## عيون شيخه

ألحين يوم اندمجنا اتقولين بكمل عقب ................نحن نترياج

----------


## Mis alsabousi

استغفرالله


يللا تعالي مليت خبريني عنج تعبت ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

يالله يسعدج

----------


## حرم النعيمي

الله يسعدج يا رب ويبدل أحزانج أفراح..آمين يا رب



الله يسعدج يا رب ويبدل أحزانج أفراح..آمين يا رب

----------


## ام رآشد

مب عارفه شو اعلق لكن و النعم فيج و النعم في تربيتج ما شاء الله عليج سترتي على ريلج و كتمتي في خاطرج 
و ما شاء الله على صبرج و قدرة تحملج


اتريا التكمله و ان شاء الله انها سعيده  :Smile:

----------


## رووحي حلوه

ربي يوفقج

----------


## ~ نور القمر ~

اووووووووووووووبس والله انهآ قووووووووووية عين و يآيه البييييييت
حسبي الله و نعم الوكييييييل
والله زين سويتي فيهآ يوم طرشتيلهآ المسج .. قليلة الأدب

في انتظآآآآآر التكمله
و مآ آقول غير الله يعينج و يصبرج يآلغآليه

----------


## ام علالي

*انا معاااج ملكة الااحساسييييييييين ماجذبتي كل واحد وله نصيبه محد ياخذ الثاني لا اذا الله كاتبلهم نصيبهم

واااااااااااااااااااي يالتفكييييييييييير الشدييييييييييييييييييييييد والله قصتــــــــــــــــج ماخلتني من امس وانا افكر بالمووضوووع سرت وخلصت مشاويــــري

وقلت يمكن اليوم بتكمل التكمله يا عسى ربي يوفقج*

----------


## мïśś.ũάє

صيحتيني الصراحه ..

بليييييييز كملي القصه مرة وحده .. لانها تكون ممله اذا كانت متفرقه مش كامل من اول مرة

----------


## Darb alwed

ماشاء الله عليج ربي يحفظج كيف صبرتي كل هالفترة
نتريا التكملة باحر من الجمر الغالية

----------


## طاف عمري

غلطت يوم حملت هالريال دام حياتة مالها امان و ضمان .....................بس صبرتي وااايد ... الله يكون ف العون ننتظرج ع احر من الجمر

----------


## ام الغالية*

متى بتكمل نبي التكملة بسرعه

----------


## Ego

ياااااااااااااااالله ... قصتج تعور القلب حييييييييييييل .... 

وانشالله النهاية تكون سعيدة يااااااااااارب .. 


نتريااااااااااااج الغالية ..

----------


## قطرة ألم

نتريا التكمله

----------


## بنت بحور

فدييتج والله اني صحت وقلبي عورني عليج الله يعينج ويصبرج الغالي ..

----------


## rozee

ان شا الله تكون النهايه لصالحج والرجل اذا زوجته ذكيه وتفهمه تأكدي بأن العشيقه بتزول من دربه قريب

----------


## .. محتارهـ ..

وين التكمله .. ><

----------


## دبي1212

انا دخلت الصفحه الاولى و الاخيره ان شاء الله ماشي اجزاءبالنص

وين التكمله بليز كتبي القصه كامله


المهم رد لج ؟؟

----------


## الجوري 44

حبايبي اصبروا هي قالت راح تنشغل ف الويكنت صح اتريوا شوي

----------


## دلع بوظبي

متابعيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
الله ييسر لج

----------


## دمووووع

ههههههههه حسبي الله على بليسكم
متحمسااااااااااات وايد


انا قلت دام 16 صفحه عيل اكيد كانت كاتبه الموضوع الويك اند اللي طاف 
ومشيت صفحه ضفحه ادور التكمله بس طلعتن متحمسات ومزيدات الصفحاااااااات !!


بما اني رديت فبقولج رايي

اهنييييييييييييييييج على صبرج  :Smile: 
واتريا التكمله 
ولا تبطين علينا وان شاء الله النهايه تكون لصالحج 
لان عنوانج حسسني بالتفاؤل  :Smile: 


اتريا

----------


## قريبة المنال

والله شوقتينا الغالية ....
وننتظر باقى القصة .......

----------


## بنت الهاملي

فالانتـظـار

----------


## دلوعه خموس

ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
حريم ما فيهن صبر ...
ما شاءالله عليج صابره من أول يوم تقدملج..
أنا بصراحه أحييج على تفكيرج وأسلوبج الرزين..
نتريا التكمله

----------


## مـــــريم

ابببببببب

----------


## aisha1

نترياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عشق ريلي

الصراااااااااااحه 
عفيه عليييييج لو انا منج بقوله يطلقني ما لي قعده معاك

----------


## عشق ريلي

نترياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا باجي القصة

----------


## سهام الوصل

الصرااااحه قصتج حلووووووووووه فيها صراع على الحب من ناحيتج 
والله ياحيج على قوة قلبج وتصبرج 
والله جيه تكبرين بعين ريلج اكثر حتى لو هووو يصاارع على حب غيرج بس بالنهااايه ماله الى ام عياله 
بس بعد مابسبق الاحدااااث وبنتتظر باااجي القصه

----------


## الوتر24

نتريا الباااقى

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

كل شوي واشيك هههه

قصتها ذكرتني بلقطات من مسلسل ماعرف شسمه بس اظن هالمسلسل ايي من دبي ع العصر او المغرب 

ربي يوفقكم كلكم بنات

----------


## uaedream96

والله بنات الناس مب لعبة
يعني اذا أخوكم يبي فلانة وما يبي غيرها
فليش تبلوون بنات الناس فيه والله حرام الللي صار
فيها حتي بليلة عرسها ما اتهنت مثل كل العرايس
و غير الإهانات اللي حصلتها بدون ما يكونلها ذنب
فيها حرام والله قلبي تقطع عليها وبعض الشباب بعد
ضميرهم ميت يعني عادي عندكم تضحون بحياة أنسانة
بريئة عشان خاطر وحدة ما تسوآ ظفرها وين تتساوى هذي
بهاذيج مافي مجال للمقارنة لانه هذي خذته بالنور وكل الناس
ايعرفون انها زوجته بس الثانية كانت بالظلام ومواعيد بالسر
شو هالمصخرة وين عايشين

----------


## uaedream96

لا وبعد عافدة بسيارتها بنص الحوي
تصارخ و تزاعج صدق اللي استحو ماتو

----------


## أم أمولة2

الله يصبرج الخيانه مره مره محد يحس فيها الا اللي ذاقتها وعاشت حياتها مع خاين مالنا غير الصبر عشان خاطر عيالنا ولنا ولج الاجر من رب العالمين
الله يهدي ازواجنا ويبعدهم عن الكاسيات العاريات وعن الحرام

----------


## ام علاوي.,

بلييييييييييييييز كملي

----------


## Stylish 5o5a

> بانتظار التكمله
> 
> بس ما شا الله عليج ذاكره كل تفاصيل من سنين وحتى الساعات 
> 
> ما شا الله


ترى الحرمه يوم تنجرح عمرها ماتنسى جرحها  :Frown: 
عسا الله يحمينا كلنا ويبعد عنا الهم والحسره والجروح ويمسح على قلب كل مجروحه آآميييييييييين ياااااارب

----------


## algasmi

‏ الذنب ذنب الريال والله ماحد يقدر الولد ع زواج اتزوج عشان يراضي اهلا و شو ذنب بنت الناس والله انت مالج ذنب و خلا يدفع الثمن وانشالله لين نهايه يموت فيج لانج طيبه و هذيج اذا كانت اصيله اصلا ماكانت اير ويا واحد متزوج

----------


## algasmi

> الله يصبرج الخيانه مره مره محد يحس فيها الا اللي ذاقتها وعاشت حياتها مع خاين مالنا غير الصبر عشان خاطر عيالنا ولنا ولج الاجر من رب العالمين
> الله يهدي ازواجنا ويبعدهم عن الكاسيات العاريات وعن الحرام


‏ اميييييين يا رب

----------


## راعية اليبل

الله يقويج ويزيد إيكانج بالله والصبر زين رغم صغر سنج حكيمج ياليت غيرج يتعلم منج شوقتينا لنهاية وما قدرين نصكر لين نعرف إنشاء الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير وعند الله ما يضيع شيء ونعم بج حرمه راعية بيت ينشد فيها الظهر وأنشاء الله بتكبري في عين بعلج  :Anotherone:

----------


## مون لايت

الله يعينج ...........

----------


## دلوعة الاطفال

متى بتكملين حبوبه 
اتريا على احر من الجمر 
والله يقويج ان شاء الله

----------


## *ام حمد*

waiting to read

----------


## وهم . . .

ابـــــــــــــ

----------


## جوليت زمانها

متابععه القصه 

ربي يسر لج امورج و ريلج يا رب

----------


## ام رآشد

اب
اب


نتريا التكمله بفااارغ الصبر ..

----------


## DeMaNyّ!

متى بيخلص الويــك انددددددددد إهئ اهئ ,,,

نتريااااااااااااااااااج عزيزتي ,,

----------


## london girl

الله يعينج نتريا التكمله

----------


## دمي الجارح

واااااااي والله قلبي عورني وانشاءالله تكون نهاية قصتج حللللللللللوة...
يالله نتريااااااا التكملة ..

----------


## لمووي الحلوة

جـــآري الآنتظــآر..

----------


## أم_مطر

نتريااااااااااااااا التكملة

----------


## المقر

اول مره الحريم مايحبون الويكند ويبونه يمشي بسسرعه  :Big Grin: 

عشان بس يعرفون نهايه القصه ههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت الشمالي

الله يقربه منج ويبعدها عنه
ويرزقم المحبه والرحمه والسكينه
وتربون عيالكم ويابعض 
وتكبروهم وتعلموهم 
وتكون ذكرى عابره 
يارب يقربكم من بعض يارب
ويهديه ويصلح شانه ويرفع مقداره عند رب العالمين
ويكون قريب من ربه ومن عياله ويحفظهم القرآن الكريم
ويجعل نهايتكم سجده خالصه لرب العالمين 
وتشوفون وجه ربكم سبحانه ووجه حبيبي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ياااااااااااارب يامن سمعت دعاء االمظلوم في وجه االليل
وبكاء المحرووم في سجدة الليل
ودعاء يونس في بطن الحوت حين قال :Frown: لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين).
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ آآآآآآآآآمين
ادعيلج من كللللللللل قلبي

----------


## ms.goldy

والله عورتي قلبي 
انشالله تكون التكمله حلوووه والنهايه احلى ةايامك واحلى واحلى يا رب

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

اهنيج الصراحه ع صبرج ,

وبانتظارج الغاليه  :Smile:

----------


## uaedream96

اول مرة نتمنى الاجازة تخلص بسرعة  :Smile:

----------


## غــلاوي

> اول مرة نتمنى الاجازة تخلص بسرعة



ههههههههه

هي والله شوقتنا بعد هالمعاناه اللي عانتها

ولا ف المسلسلاات 

انا اقرا ودموعي تنزل غصب

ان شاء الله نقرا نهايه حلوه وسعيده 

بانتظارج

----------


## دلع 2009

اصراحه اصراحه احب اهنيج على هالتربيه والصبر والحكمه 

والله انج بنت عرب وسترتي على انسان ماستر على عمره 

وصدقيني الله بجزايج بالخير على صبرج 

واتمنه ان هالبنت راحت عن دربه والله يستر عليها

----------


## فراشة UAQ

فالانتظار ....

----------


## ماجستيره

في الانتطاااااااااااااااااااااااااار ويارب تكون النهاية حلوة

----------


## شما العمران

الله يسعدج يا رب ويبدل أحزانج أفراح..آمين يا رب

----------


## ظنحانية 2020

جااري الانتظاار..

----------


## مشوطه

القصه فيها مجازفه من ناحيتها وماشاءالله عليها 
ومن الطرف الثاني ردود البنات اللي تضحك اول مره يتريون الويكند ينتهي 
والله يهني الجميع يارب

----------


## ام راكـان

UP

UP

UP

UP

----------


## gmare

صدق صدق قلبي عورني انا لو طحت بهالموقف ماعرف كيف بتصرف

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

اااخ قلبي ....
نتريا التكمله ياحياتي..

----------


## naggwa

والله حاسة انىبقرا قصة من روايات عبير اواحلام
او شبيهة بالافلام العربى القديمة
على العموم احس ان النهاية سعيدةوااااااااااااااااايد

----------


## كلي هيبه

متآبعه ،،

وربــي يزجييج كل خير على الصبر اللي صبرتيه....

----------


## عروسه 2009

ان الله مع الصابرين

----------


## كتوف حبك كتوف

لله يعينيج لو انا من اول ليله ولله ^^

بانتظار التكلمة

----------


## غلايH

ان شاء الله والكل لاهي في انتظار باجي القصة انتي تكونين معاه وقاعدين تقضون احلى ايام عمرك والبيبي تربى وكبر بين امه وابوه +_+ تحياااااااااااتي لج وعسى ايامج كلها بقربه سعادة وحب

----------


## cute uae

> الله يعينج ختيه 
> 
> قلبي عورني عليج وايد تاثرت بلي مريتي فيه 
> 
> موقفج صعب ومالي غير اقول ربي يسعدج دنيا و اخره ويجزيج خير على الصبر لي صبرتيه و تصرفج العاقل
> 
> وياج يا ختي ونتريا التكمله ،،


هيه والله صيحتيني عليج والله





> والله قهرتني البنت لو مكانج جاان سرت وصفعتها لها ويهه اتي جدام البيت عنبوو وين اهلها بايعه عمرها هاي 
> 
> مانقول غير استغفر الله والله يهديا يارب ويسخر لج زوجج 
> 
> حبيبتي قصتج واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد اثرت فيني قطعت قلبي والله واندمجت من الخاااااطر 
> 
> ونتريا التكمله فديتج


هيه والله بروحي مستغربة من وقاحتها!!

----------


## cute uae

> اول مرة نتمنى الاجازة تخلص بسرعة





> اول مره الحريم مايحبون الويكند ويبونه يمشي بسسرعه 
> 
> عشان بس يعرفون نهايه القصه ههههههههههههههه


خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ايام حلوة

يالله نتريا وليتج اتحطينها ف موضوع يديد عشان انشوف ع طول

----------


## سمراء العيون

يلا خلص الويكند ان شاء الله تكونين مستانسه

----------


## ثقيلة الحمول

ما شاء الله عليج برغم صغر سنج تتصرفين بعقل
بنات صبروا عليهاا باجر بتكتب الباجي

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هاااااااااا بشروووووووووووو عشوووقه وصلت ولا بعدها 


صج اني ملاقيفو هع هع هع بس بالانتظار اعد الايام 


متشوقه اعرف النهايه وان شاء الله وبأذن الله تكون سعيده

----------


## Red_Cherry

يحليلج والله 

نتريا التكمله

----------


## نجاه ثابت

حرام عليج قطعتي قلبي 
يالله يارب تنهينها بوناسه وشي يشرح الصدر .... وانا متاكده من هالشي من نصيحتج فبداية الموضوع ع الصير 
والله يعين كل وحده شراتج 
والله يبعدنا عن بنات الحرام

----------


## ماطعت اضعف

للرفع للرفع

----------


## mao

للــرفع . .

----------


## غيوم دبي

نترايج الغلا من البارحه وانا افكر بج

----------


## يدووه موزه

نترياج الغلا

----------


## هنوف القلب

وووووووووووووينج 


نترياج

----------


## فطيـم ~

نترياااا //

----------


## MSS XYZ

we r waiting 

allah ykoon f3onch

----------


## دفئ

*الله يعينج حبيتي
نترياج اتكملين*

----------


## دلع بو راشد

I'm waiting

for

the

Story


 :Smile: ...~

----------


## M!ss Golden

عشوووقه قصتج تعور القلب ,, قريتها من وقت مـآصار العــرررس

برد اقراها من البداية ,, 

ذكرتني بسآلفة وحدهـ الله يكووون بعوونهآ .. ربي يسخر لج ريلج 

انتظــرر البقيه ع احر من الجمر ..~

----------


## Mis alsabousi

يللا ،،،،،،،،،،،يللا،،،،،،،،،،،،،،يللا .....

نتريا .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. .................................................. ...................................نتريا

----------


## ام مـ2003ـايد

ها بنات يت ولا بعدها

فيني رقاد

----------


## gmare

هههههههههه بنات المنتداا يكسرن الخاطر صدق الحريم مافيهن صبر خخخخخ

----------


## غيوم دبي

بنات خبروني يوم بتكتب فيه رقاااااد

----------


## مجنونه حبيبي

يالله عورتي قلبي 
وينك نترياك ان شاالله تكون النهايه سعيده

----------


## Ana Uniqe

فديتج والله صيحتيني ):

نترياا التكمله انشاالله تكون سعيده

----------


## كلـ شموخـي

ربي يسخر ريلج يآرب ويحنن قلبه .. =)
waiting ~

----------


## انثى بس غير

الله يعيينج يارب


نترياج ان شاء الله

----------


## i hope

اترياج بفاااااااارغ الصبرررر !

----------


## Asooma

اتريا التكمله

----------


## أحلى غراام

حراااااام كنت اتحرا شي تكمله

يالله غناتي نترياااج بسرررررررعه

----------


## احلى سمراء

نترياج والله اندمجت

----------


## أم مـايد

يللاااا خلص الويييكند نترياااااااااااااج

----------


## حزازوه

وووووووووينها كلنا نترياهااااا

----------


## حبى راك

نترياااااك

----------


## دموع تبتسم

may allah help u sweetie
plz we r waiting

----------


## أم الحلا

لا لا لا لا 
غنااااتي وينج كملي بسرعه !!

----------


## دلع بوظبي

اشرايكم اتخمنون شو يصير ههههههه

----------


## ماماة الامارات

لي عوده ان شاء الله

راسي بينقع من الصداع وقصتج مشوقه وانا لازم انام

----------


## ام الغالية*

هااااااااااه متى بتكمل

----------


## ::قصـــــايد::

*

صبركـــــــــــــــــــــــــن يا خواتي ،،

مردها الحرمة تكمل موضوعها ،،

ادعولها بتيسيير آمورهــــــا ،،

وخلوها تكمل متى مآ بغت ،،

نحن موجودات هنيه وكلنا خواتها ،،

ربي يسعد اليميع دنيا و آخرة*

----------


## وحده زعلانه

يالســـه اقرا والدموووع فعيووووني

كملــــــــي بليز :Frown:

----------


## القلب الحي

*لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير
لا حول ولا قوه إلا بالله العلى العظيم*

----------


## دلوعه خموس

أهئ أهئ أهئ
نترياج بفارغ الصبر

----------


## fatoome

حيااااااااااتي والله اني حسيت بشي غريب وصج صج اتعاطفت وياااج 
بس اتمنى اني تكون نهاية معاناتج سعيدة 

وربي يوفقج ويصلح بالكم ان شاء الله

----------


## مريمانه

الله يعينج يا ختيه عشت وياج اسميني انقهرت >< 


في انتظار التكمله لا تبطين علينا

----------


## ام السيوف

ننتظرج

----------


## ~شيخت الحريم~

حبيبتي ..والله عورني قلبي
يالله عاد فينا فضول وينج؟؟؟ ننتظرج

----------


## GirLysh

_ياللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه صدق قهرررررررر
الله يعينج حبيبتي بس النهايه سعيده باذن الله 

ونترياااج ((شكلة الموضوع بيصك الالف رد وينغلق واتني ماكملتي هههههههه ))_

----------


## nameless

> جـــــــآريْ آلآنتظـآرْ ,, !
> 
> 
> عوووورنيْ قلبيْ عليـــجْ .. عسسى يـ’ـآربْ نهآيـ’ـه حلوووهْ .
> آإميين يــآربْ ,,

----------


## بين نارين

اندمجت الصراحه انتي انظلمتي وحتى البنت انظلمت 
اتخيلي هو حبيبها وانتي خذتيه منها والله قهر ><
ادري ان بالحلال بس لو مب مغصوب جان ماخذج 

وهو يوم صارحج من البدايه لو كنت مكانج برجع 
بيت اهلي ولا اعيش كل هالقهر الناس بيرمسون 
ادري كلام الناس يتعب بس شعلي من الناس اخذ واحد واكون انا حبيبته 
ولا اتعذب كل هالعذاب

ادري اندمجت بس بليز لااتطولين علينا 

^^

----------


## MiSs_DesigN

ماشاء الله عليج ربي يزيدج من صبره 

اتمني يكون عندي ربع صبرج ههههههه مول مافيني صبر انا ابد لو مكانج كنت فلعتها بكعب او اي شي جدامي يايه لين بيتي 

بس صدق ماشاء الله عليج تحملتي الموقف جدامج وهو راكب السياره وياها وسارو جدام عينج لو انا مكانج كنت بمووت وانا واقفه او بركب وياهم هههههههههه


ربي يسعدج ويسخر لج ريلج قولي امين

----------


## 3yoon_3bdulla

الله يكون فعونج 

----------


## الحور

ننتظرج خخخخخخ نتابع دخولج متى 
البيانات الأساسية
النشاط الاخير: 02 - 01 - 2011 10:55

----------


## مهاري محمد

يلا الغالية تتريا الباقي القصة

----------


## نيولوك

انشالله تكون النهايه سعيده 

يالله دام
النشاط الاخير: 02 - 01 - 2011 10:55

عيل اكييد الحين تكمللنا القصه خخخخخخخخخ
برد اجيك العصر انشالله القى القصه كااامله  :Smile:

----------


## همووووم

يلا وين التكملة 
فضوووووول 
خخخخ

----------


## سمراء العيون

هذي ثالث مشاركة لي في موضوعج بطيتي علينا 
ويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييينج

----------


## سمراء العيون

النشاط الاخير: 02 - 01 - 2011 11:41
تاريخ التسجيل: 19 - 12 - 2010

----------


## همووووم

اشعليج عشق الامارات
صرتي انسانة مهمة
والناس اتابع تحركاتج
هههههه
يلا فانتضارج
بنات خفو علي الحرمة يالسين اتلاحقونها هههه

----------


## نيولوك

البيانات الأساسية
النشاط الاخير: 02 - 01 - 2011 11:41

 :Smile:  الحين عشق-الامارات موجوده اون لاين في المنتدا  :Smile: 
يالله اختي نبا التكمله

----------


## ايام حلوة

نتريا  :Smile:

----------


## طفله خجوله

فديتج والله لج أجر أكيد على صبرج =)
وربي يهدييييه ويسخره لج ويبعد عنه هالبنات ^^

----------


## بســـــكوته

اتريا التكمله ع الحر من الجمر
اتمنى ماتبطين علينا

مشالله عليج تسلم البطن الي حملتج والايادي الي ربتج 
قمة ف العقل والصبر وانشالله تكونين مثال لكل البنات
وتكون النهايه سعيده"

----------


## اخت الصقور

نتريا التكملة ،،،،

والله يصبرج ،،،

----------


## [email protected]

الغالية .. وين التكملة؟

من متى نتريااااااااا..

----------


## عشق_الإمارات

سامحوني خواتي عالتأخير بس كنت مشغوله في الويكند وما كنت ادري ان بيكون اقبال كبير عالقصه جان خليتها الين ما اخلص من كتابتها وبعدين انزلها دفعه وحده

عالعموم انا بحاول اني اختصر القصه وان شاء الله قبل العصر بنزلها

----------


## [email protected]

> سامحوني خواتي عالتأخير بس كنت مشغوله في الويكند وما كنت ادري ان بيكون اقبال كبير عالقصه جان خليتها الين ما اخلص من كتابتها وبعدين انزلها دفعه وحده
> 
> عالعموم انا بحاول اني اختصر القصه وان شاء الله قبل العصر بنزلها


لا فدتيج لا تختصرينهااا.. دخييييييلج..

انااااااا وايد عيبني اسلوبج في الكتاااااااااااابة..

اكتبي بالتفصيل الممل خخخخخخخ  :Smile:

----------


## سمراء العيون

جتلنا الفضول خذي راحتج بالكتابة بالتفصيل الممل

----------


## محبة 86

نبغي بالتفصيل الممل نترياج

----------


## صديقة وفية

ماأعرف شو أقول لج تحملتي وايد, الله يصبرج

----------


## جرح وحداوي

انا مابحكم ولا بفصل بتريا نهايه القصة ..
علعموم ربي يعيينج من اول يووم نتريا القصة وان شاء الله مثل ماحاطة فباالي النهاية السعييدة ..
احس ريلج حنوون وفيه مشااعر ممكن تتغير..
نترياا النهااية وبالتفصييل لاتختصريين عسى ربي يفييد غييرج من التفااصييل.

----------


## برقع وردي

الله يصبرج اكثر واكثر يارب والله يهدي ريايلنا واهلنا يارب ونتريا باجي التقرير ___^

----------


## MOON_AD

في الانتظار

----------


## zaina elzoina

waiting  :Big Grin:

----------


## أم دوودي

الله يكووون في عونج ويصبرج بليييز كملي اليوم بليييييز نحن على اعصابنا

----------


## غلاي عفراء

نبا بتفصيل المممممممملل بلييييييييييييييييز ...

----------


## mao

للــرفع

----------


## بنت الجنيبي

القصه تعور القلب 
حبيبتي نتريا التكملة 
انا سمعت قصه وحده متعلق قلبها بواحد متزوج وهو نفس الشي بس نصحتها انه تبعد عنه وربي بيعوضها خير وفعلا يا بنات خلاص الاقدار مكتوبه ليش الوحده تتعلق بوهم وقل لن يصيبنا الا ماكتبه الله لنا

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

وير آر يو ؟

الويكند خلص وآنتي بحؤ  :Big Grin:

----------


## فضى الكون

الله يكون في عونج ..ان شاء الله لج الفرج بعد الصبر
 :Smile:

----------


## tmyz

يعني ان شاء الله بنعرف النهايه اليوم ؟؟ ولا قصدج الي بتقدرين عليه == الفضول يلعب دور كبير هنا

----------


## RNEN

كملي الصراحة اندمجت والله يعينج اختي

----------


## بنوتــــة

كملي والله يعينج اختي

----------


## مسكين حالي

الله يعينج وايد حبيت جراتج حياتييه 
ربي يسرلج كل صعب ويقويج على اللي نست عقاب ربها

----------


## جريحةالزمن

اسميييييييكم فيكم فضول ياالحريييييييم..........

----------


## بلادي الغاليه

الله يسعدج في حياااتج كلها يارب

----------


## بدر0البدور

متى بتكملين حبوبه 
اتريا على احر من الجمر

----------


## Ana Ahwak

ما شاء الله عليج تذكرين كل لحظة مرت عليج...... قمة الالم الصراحة

الله يسخر لج ريلج ويهديه ويصبرج أختي الغالية

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم

----------


## gmare

سويتي زلزال بسبت القصه واااايد حلوه ماشاء الله عليج صبرتي لو انا مكاانج كنت بحطله سم فيرااااان من القهر

----------


## عشق_الإمارات

وبعد الكلام هذا هو طلع من عندي وراح صوب اهله وشكله هناك صار بينه وبين امه كلام ونقاش وعرفت اني بروح بيت اهلي،، شوي والا القى عمتي داخله علي وعرفت انها بتكلمني باللي صار امس وما كنت ادري ان هو قالها اني برجع بيت اهلي،، قعدت المسكينه عمتي تتعذر لي وكانها هي الغلطانه وتحاول تشرح لي بلنها مش راضيه على اللي استوى وانها هي ما كانت متوقعه ابدا هالشي من ولدها هذا بالذات لأنه وايد بار بامه وابوه وعمره ما كسر بخاطر امه،، وشوي الا تقولي يا بنتي هذا بيتج وبيت عيالج وهذا ريلج وما لج منه والحين انتي حامل ولازم اثنينكم تكبرون عقولكم،، ويلست توصيني على صحتي وعلى اللي في بطني وتوصيني على ريلي واني لازم اكون مجابلتنه عالدوم عسب ما اعطي هذيج مجال،، رديت عليها وقلت اني بروح بيت ابويه ارتاح كمن يوم وخلاف برد بدون ما اقولها شو اللي صار بيني وبينه في السياره،، فديتها عمتي ما لقيتها الا شوي وبتصيح تقولي لا يا بنتي كيف تروحين وشو بيقولون اهلج ولا شو بنقول لعمج وتمت وحليلها تترجاني اني ما اطلع على اساس ما اسود ويوههم جدام اهلي وخاصة ان اهله وااايد يحترمون اهلي،، وتبون الصدق انا من داخلي ما كنت ابا ارجع بيتنا لأني ما كنت عارفه شو قول لأمي وأبوي واذا دروا باللي صار ريلي بيطيح من عينهم،، وما اطلعت عمتي من عندي والا هي متطمنه باني ما راح ارجع بيت اهلي
ما كملت ربع ساعه والا عمتي يايه ووياها ريلي وخلته يبوس راسي ويستسمح مني،، وفي هاليوم نفسه حسيت ان ريلي تغيرت فيه اشياء وايده مش بس معاي حتى مع اللي حواليه وخاصة ان ريلي شخصيته قويه فالبيت والفضيحه اللي سوتها البنت كسرت شخصية ريلي جدام اهله وخواته وخاصة اللي عرفته بعدين من خواته انهم كانوا يعرفون انه هو يبا وحده بس ابوه ما وافق عليها والكل كان متوقع ان المساله انتهت من بينهم بعد ما تزوج،، فاللي سوته البنت كان لمصلحتي لأن ريلي بدا ينفر منها بالحركه اللي سوتها وهذا اللي عرفته بعدين من ريلي،، وبعد ما طلعت عمتي من عندنا يلس عندي ويستسمح مني وان اللي سواه شي ما كان حتى هو متوقع انه يصير من بينا وانه هو في حياته ما مد يده على حرمه،، وانا طول الفتره كنت ساكته واسمعه الين يخلص كلامه وكان في بالي بس سؤال واحد وكنت ابا اجابته،، سالته: انت متزوجنها الحرمه هاي ولا شو بالضبط؟؟ وانت شو تبا مني بالضبط،، انا شو مكاني عندك؟؟ وهل هو ناوي يكمل المصخره اللي من بينهم؟؟ تدرون بنات كنت استخدم معاه سلاح الدموع لأني الفتره اللي عشتها مع ريلي عرفت ان الدموع نقطه من نقاط الضعف اللي عنده،، فكنت اصيح او اصيح نفسي بالغصب عسب استعطفه خخخخخخ
قالي انه مش متزوجنها وطبعا نكر انه كان يتلاقى معاها في دبي وان طلعاته كلها كانت مع ربعه مع اني عرفت من المسجات اللي قريتها انهم كانوا يتلاقون بس انا سويت نفسي مقتنعه بكلامه ولأني ما بغيت اعور راسي اكثر بالموضوع هذا واهم شي كان عندي ان ريلي عندي وانا لازم اقربه مني اكثر واكثر،، وطولنا في الكلام نفس اليوم وكان كلامه مطمن لي وحسيت انه كان يسال وايد عن الحمل وكان خايف بان ممكن اللي صار ليلة امس ياثر على الحمل،، وفي نفس اليوم أخته العروس كانت بتي عندنا على العشاء وكانوا عازمين اهلهم المقربين منهم فطلبت منه هو يوديني الصالون على اساس اني ما راح اخذ راحتي عند الدريول وخاصة اني مسويه شعري وميكاب،، وكنت اساسا ناويه من اليوم ورايح اخليه هو اللي يقضي لي كل مشاويري وما اعتمد على الدريول الا في الضروره،، وفعلا صار اللي انا بغيته
ومن ثاني يوم كان ريلي انسان ثاني وطلعنا دبي وقعدنا فيها ثلاث ايام كانت من احلى الأيام اللي اذكرها في تاريخ زواجي حسيت فيهن وكاني عروس في شهر عسلها لأني كنت توني باديه اتعرف على الريال اللي معاي!!!! وبدا الجانب الحلو منه يطلع لي،، وبعدها مرت الأيام علي عاديه ورجعت ادرس في الكليه بعد ما وقفت كورس في بداية الزواج،، وكنت في نفس الوقت في بداية الحمل وتعبانه من الوحام وكنت بين فتره وفتره اسير بيت ابويه ابات عندهم ليله او ليلتين وكان هو دايم التردد علي في بيت اهلي وفي اليوم كان لازم ايي عندي يا عالغدا او عالعشاء واذا كان يمر اليوم ويتاخر امي كانت تتصل عليه وتسال عنه وهو كان يعرف أن امي تعزه وايد وكانت على اساس انه قايم فيني وما علي قاصر من صوبه وخاصة امي كانت وايد تمدحه،، وتميت على هذا الحال والحياه من بينا طبيعيه الين كنت في الشهر السابع الله راد اني اكتشف شي يديد عليه

كنت ادور في الغرفه وفي الادراج على ورقة الزواج عسب افتح لي ملف في مستشفى الكورنيش،، لفيت على كل الادراج ما لقيتها فقلت اكيد عيل بحصلها في الخزنه فذكرت ان مفتاح الخزنه هو يخليه في شنطه دبلوماسيه صغيره موجوده عنده في السياره،، فوصلت الين السياره وخذت الشنطه وحاولت افتحها ما قدرت لأن عليها رقم سري فالبدايه فكرت ادخل بالشنطه واخليه يفتحها بس حسيت ان هاي الشنطه فيها اشياء هو خاشنها وما يباني اشوفها ومستحيل انه يفتحها لي،، المهم حاولت وحاولت وما خليت رقم ما سويته الين ما ضبطت معاي وقدرت افتح الشنطه،، ومثل ما توقعت شفت نفس التليفون اللي شفته من قبل بس ما كان فيه أي بطاقه وحتى الميموري كارت كان مش موجود،، المهم دورت في فتحات الشنطه لقيت لفة اوراق ومن بين الأوراق ثلاث حوالات ماليه ريلي مسونها وكانت الحوالات باسم البنت اللي يعرفها،، حوالتين كانت لدبي وحده بحدود 5000 درهم والثانيه 4000 درهم والحواله الثالثه كانت 7000 درهم بس كانت باسم وحده من خواتها لأن الاسم الأول غير بس اسم الأب والعائله نفس الشي وكان محولنها لمصر،، وقعدت ادور اكثر في الشنطه وحصلت فاتوره لمحل مجوهرات وشكله كان مشتري ساعه لأنه كان مسجل السيريل نمبر والبراند،، والتاريخ اللي كان مسجل على الفاتوره كان من قبل شهر ونص يعني لو هو كان مشتري الساعه لي انا او لوحده من خواته كان عطانا اياها من زمان

شليت ورقة الحوالات وفاتورة الساعه وسكرت الشنطه ورجعت لقسمي مره ثانيه وخليت نفسي طبيعيه واتريته الين يطلع من البيت،، وخذت الرقم اللي على الحواله واتصلت عليها وذكرتها فيني ومن عرفتني تغير اسلوبها وصار زفت معاي وبكل وقاحه تقولي: شو عندج متصله وهل فلان يدري انج بتتصلين علي،، تقصد ريلي؟؟ وقلتلها ابا اعرف شو سالفة الفلوس والهدايا اللي يالس ريلي بين فتره وفتره يطرشها لج وللأهلج؟؟ فقلمت ردت علي: ليش تساليني انا روحي اسالي ريلج وهو اذا يبا بيخبرج،،،،،، حسيت اني بهالأسلوب ما راح اخذ معاها لا حق ولا باطل فغيرت معاها اسلوب الكلام وقلت لها خلينا نتفاهم ويا بعض،، ساعديني عسب اساعدج انا يوم خطبني ما كنت ادري انه يحب وفي خاطره وحده ثانيه الا بعد ما عرست وبعدها طلبت منه اننا نتفارق وكل واحد يشوف حياته بس هو رفض وكان يبا ان زواجنا استمر وانا الحين حامل وبعدني ايشه معاه وهو مش مقصر فيني،، وهو فهمني انه تعرف عليج فتره وبعدين خلاص يعني طيش شباب وهو ما يفكر ينزوجج،، وفهمتها اني انا ما اريد زوجي وخلاص ابا اتطلق منه بس اباها هي تساعدني،، وعرفت منها انها تحبه وتموت فيه وان اهلها عادي عندهم يزوجونها واحد معرس وان خواتها كلهم على درايه بسالفتها مع ريلي... تخيلو عافانا الله حتى المعرسات منهن يعرفن ومش مخالفتنها!!!،، وفعلا اتفقت معاها على اساس اننا نتلاقى في مكان عام ونتكلم عن الموضوع اكثر

انا يوم اتفقت معاها اننا نتلاقى كانت نيتي اني اسير الاقيها واخلي ريلي ايي عسب يشوف ويعرف اني عرفت عن سواد ويهه وانه هو بعده يكلمها،، حزت المساء وانا قاعده فالبيت مع عمتي وحمياتي دخل ريلي وكان طبيعي وانا بعد كنت طبيعيه وياه يلس معانا وتعشينا كلنا وبعد العشاء دخلت انا صوب قسمي شوي والا ريلي ياي وراي،، وعلى طول ومن دون مقدمات ياني يسالني: انتي اتصلتي في فلانه،، جاوبته بنعم لأني عرفت انها قالت له كل شي،، وتمينا هذيك الليله مشاكل وكلام ما له داعي وحسيت ان الكلام معاه ضايع واني ما راح اوصل معاه بنتيجه وهذي الأنسانه لاصقه فيه بطريقه مش طبيعيه،، فقفلت على السالفه وعديتها الين الصبح طلعت رحت الكليه وبعد ما خلصت خليت الدريوا ينزلني بيت ابوي على اساس اني كنت مخبره امي الصبح اني بيي وبقعد عندهم كمن يوم،، وطبعا محد حس ان في شي صاير من بينا لأني بين فتره وفتره كنت ابات بيت ابويه،، وانا في الطريج طرشتله مسج باني سايره بيت ابوي وقلتله خذ راحتك ويا الانسانه اللي تحبها ولو تبا تخطبها تراني حاضره وبسير وياك اخطبها لك،، دقايق والا اشوفه اتصال ورا اتصال منه بس انا ما رديت،، كملت يوم كامل في بيت ابوي وانا عيني على التليفون اتريا منه اتصال او حتى ايينا البيت بس مر اليوم وما شفت منه شي،، ودخلنا اليوم الثاني وامي تسالني ريلج بيي عالغداء وانا ارد عليها ما ادري على حسب شغله،، وعدا الوقت الين المغرب امي اتصلت عليه تعزمه عندنا على العشاء بس هو تعذر لها على اساس انه في ريايل بيون عنده عالعشاء،، وانا بمووت من القهر لأني كنت عارفه انه يحاول يتهرب من امي وانه ما عنده حد عالعشاء فقررت اني اسوي شي اخليه ايي الين عندنا وما لقيت الا اني امثل خخخخخخخخ
وبعد المغرب بديت امثل على اللي موجودين عندي باني تعبانه وفيني عوار في ظهري وامي المسكينه تروعت وشلتني على طول المستشفى وقامت اتصلت عليه تقوله حرمتك تعبانه ومودينها المستشفى وانا اساسا ما كنت فاتحه ملف في المستشفى وكنت بعدني اراجع في عياده خاصه،، المهم كلمته امي انه اييب الاوراق معاه عسب يفتحون لي ملف،، وصلت الطواري وانا بعدني امثل ودخلوني غرفة التخطيط يبون يشوفون اذا كانت ولاده مبكره وهو من وصل على طول سار يفتح لي ملف وبعدها وقف برع يتريا،، كنت ابا اشوفه وايي صوبي بس ممنوع دخول الرجال
المهم طلعت نتيجة التخطيط طبيعيه بس هم شخصوا العوار هذا على انه جفاف الحمل فحطو لي مغذي ولعوزني لعوزه كرهت فيها نفسي بس شو اسوي كنت محتاجه اكشن عسب اجبره اييني،، وبعد ما حطولي المغذي قرروا يخلوني عندهم ليله الين باجر يشوفون شو يصير معاي،، ومن طلعت من الطواري الين وصلت للغرفه وهو كان معاي وكنت اشوف الخوف في عيونه،، وامي اطلعت ويا الدريول للبيت عسب اتييب ادويتها وابرتها مالت السكري على اساس انها بتبات وياي وتم ريلي معاي في الغرفه وانا بعدني امثل التعب والأرهاق عسب احنن قلبه علي وكنت اريده يحس ان اللي صار لي بسببه،،
نص ساعه هو يالس في الغرفه ساكت وانا ساكته وانا كنت بموووت من السكوت اللي هو فيه وطبعا ما لقيت نفسي الا افتح لساني وانكشه بالكلام........ ليش تعبت نفسك وهديت ربعك وييتني،، خلاص انا بخير فعادي رد حق ربعك وانا ان شاء الله ما علي شر،، رد وقالي ما عندي شغل وانا يالس الين ما امج ترجع وبعدين يصير خير،، وقعد يلومني ان هالتعب كله من اهمالي واني مش مهتمه بصحتي،، ويقولي ما له داعي تروحين الكليه ووقفي كورس الين بعد ما تربين،، ولحظتها يا بنات يلست اصيح بس كان صياحي هالمره من الخاطر وكان صياحي من الضعف اللي فيني من صوبه لأني احبه وما كنت اتخيل حياتي بدونه وكنت بس اباه يكون قريب مني،، قرب مني يحاول يهديني ولمني صوبه حسيت لحظتها اني ما اريد اتذكر أي شي مب زين صار من بينا،، واول مره من تزوجنا قلتله انا احبك وانت ابو اللي في بطني وما ابا اكون بعيده عنك وانت لا تحاول تبعد عني (فديته والله يا ربي) هو قالي انا بعد احبج والله وغلات اللي في بطنج اني احبج وحياتي من دونج ما تسوى شي،، وكل شي تبينه بيصير بس انتي لا تحاولين تضغطين علي وطمني بكلامه وقالي انا ما راح اتزوج صدقيني يا بنت الناس انا ما في نيتي اعرس مره ثانيه وعلاقتي مع هذي الانسانه خلاص قربت تنتهي او حتى انتهت،، فهمت من كلامه انه هو يبا يتهرب منها بس ما كان عارف كيف او مسوي حساب للعشره اللي كانت من بينهم وخاصة ان خواتها يدرون عن كل شي

وعدت الايام يا خواتي وانا ربيت والله رزقني بولد يسوى عندي بالدنيا كلها وابوه كان طايرر فيه من الفرحه،، ومشت ايامنا وبعد ولدي الله رزقني بولد غيره واخر مره من قبل 9 شهور الله رزقني ببنوته حلوه،، وحاليا عايشه حياتي مع ريلي حياه زوجيه عاديه،، كأي حياه ما تخلى من المشاكل والمناوشات العاديه بس بدون سوالف حريم وعلاقات مع بنات


من قبل ثلاث سنين عرفت ان البنت اللي كان يعرفها عرست واكيد الله رزقها بعيال،، الله يستر عليها وعلينا


حاولت اختصر لكم القصه قد ما اقدر عسب احطها لكم وسامحوني مره ثانيه عالتاخير

----------


## ام ندى الحلوة

بارك الله فيج وفي اهلج
مع انج بعدج ما كتبتي النهايه
بس احس انه تزوج الثانيه وندم ورجع لج 
ان شا الله ما اكون غلطانه

----------


## عشق_الإمارات

الخوات اللي طرشولي على الخاص بعدين ان شاء الله بحاول ارد على رسايلكم

----------


## dxb.7

الله يبعد عنكم مشاكل ان شاءالله
اهم شي الصبر والله يوفقج انتي وياه وعيالكم

----------


## ام ندى الحلوة

الله لا يغير عليكم
الله يسعدكم دنيا واخره
قصتج فيها دروس وعبر واااايد للمتزوجات
بارك الله فيج

----------


## فاندين

يا ربيييييييييييه...

والله قصتج حلوة وأثرت فيا وااايد بشكل ما تصورينه....

بس ما شاء الله عليج قوية...

الله يهنيكم انشالله...

----------


## мïśś.ũάє

يعني من ربيتي بولدج الاول .. ودر البنت ..؟؟

----------


## سنيوريتا79

الله جد والله استانست على نهاية القصة
كنت متخووووفة جدا لما قريت البداية بس الحمدلله 
النهاااية مفررررحة
ربي يخليلج عيالج وبو عيالج ياربي*

----------


## حفيدة المل

الحمدلله على النهايه السعيده الله يهنيج حبيبتي

----------


## بنوتــــة

الحمدلله على النهايه السعيده 
وربي يوفقج اختي ويخليلج ريلج وعيالج يا رب

----------


## بدر0البدور

الله يبعد عنكم مشاكل ان شاءالله
اهم شي الصبر والله يوفقج انتي وياه وعيالكم

----------


## ظنحانية 2020

قصصه وآيد حلووهٍ..شوقتينا للاحدااث بس ظهرت وآيد حلووهٍ..
فيهاا عبر للمتزوجات ولغيرررهم..
والله يوفقج ويعطيج ع قد نيتج ويوفقكم ولايفرقكم..لاهاانج الرب..
بآرك الله فيج وفتربيتج..
بالتوفييج لليميع..
الانسان لازم يفكر بعقله مب فقلبه..
بسس اذا حكم بقلبه لازم يكون القرار حكييم..
الله يرزق كل انساان الي يتمنآآه..

الله يوفق اليميع..
والسموحه..

كآنت هنآ :

ظنحآنيه 2020

----------


## اللآلئ

خخخ 
وايد صحت 
متاثره بالقو
الله يسامحج ليش اختصرتيها 
اسلوبج كاان وايد حلو
ع العموم مشكوره وايد 
فهمتينا غلط ما كنا نباج تختصرين بس كنا نباج ما تقطعينا لول

----------


## ~ ذرى ~

صحيح إني تأثرت بالقصه وتمنيت إنج ماختصرتيها هههههه

بس وصلت لنتيجه ومفادها إن لو ماكانت بينهم علاقه بالتيلفون جان ( والله أعلم ) ماوصلوا لهالحال 

هم فتحوا لعمارهم المجال وتوسعت علاقة الحب الوهمي فيما بينهم
ونا ماأعتبره حب أعتبر هالشي وهم حلو يزينه الشيطان لكلا الطرفين

الحب الحقيقي هو الحب إلي عايشتنه الحين مع ريلج

الله يديم المحبة بينكم إن شاء الله

----------


## شيخه بمعانيها

ماشاء الله عليج .. صبرج وتحملج ليته عند كل الحريمـ .. وربي يسعدج دوووم ويهنيج وياهـ .. ويستر على البنت الي تعرف عليهآ ويمكن تتوب وتحس بغلطتها وتستسمح منج يوم من الايام ..... 

احس لو انا فمكانج على طول برد بيتنا مابقدر اتحمل هالشي .. انه في وحده فحياته ومجبور علي >< الله لايقول ان شاء الله

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

الحمد الله الله رزقج على قد نيتج تستاهلين حبيبتي والله يهنيج دوووم وياه يا رب

----------


## ξــڎۋپـﮭ . .~

><



O.M.G

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

الحمدلله رب العالمين الله يحفظ بيتك وعيالك يارب

----------


## 2gather

قصة جدا جميلة والله اني كنت اترياج تكملين والحمدلله كملتي 
الله يوفقج حبوبة وانشالله تستانسين دوووم ويا ريلج وعيالج

----------


## ام بدر

سبحان الله كل واحد ياخذ نصيبه

بغض النظر عن قصتج والاحداث الي صارت

بس بعد ما نلوم البنت الي كانت تحبه

كل وحده تحط مكانها بمكان البنت 

يعني حب طول هالسنين واخرتها ...يخليها ..صعبه 

بس الحمدلله انه كل حد راح بنصيبه ..والله يهدي الجميع

----------


## الجوري 44

الحمدلله رب العالمين والله فرحت من خاطري واقرأ بتشويق الحمدلله ربي يستر عليها 
ربي يوفقج ويوفقها

----------


## !! بنت دبي !!

الله يوفقج

=)

----------


## لمسة فن99

الحمدالله ان النهــــاية سعيدة
الله يسخرلج ريلج ويحفظه 
والله يبعد عنكم كــــــــــــل شر..

----------


## دمعة غـلا

ماشاء الله عليج

----------


## ميميه88

اففففففففففف
شو ها؟
ولابالافلام حتى
كملي كملي

----------


## جرح وحداوي

لوول اتوقعت حسييت ان ريلج من النوع الحنون ربي يحفظلج عياالج ويسخرة لج ياارب ويوفقج وتعيين بسعاادة لآخر لحطة ويبعد عنه هلبناات ويستر علينا وعلى امة محمد..


بس فعلا كنتي صبورة وحسييتج اتعاملتي مع الموضوع بحكمة وروية ونلتي اجر الصبر

----------


## سراريفو

الله يسعدج ياربي ويا ريلج ^^ والله يخليلج عيالج

----------


## عيناويه ^_^

آلله لآيفرقكم ويخليكم لبعض يارب ..=)

----------


## nameless

الله يخليكم لبعض ،، و عسى ايامج كلها فرح و سعاااااااااادة

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

فديتج والله
عسى الله يووفقج مع ريلج يااااااربي وتفرحين فييه باذن الله
ومحد ياخذه منج بيوووم
وان شاء الله البنت اللي كان يعرفها بعد تلاقي الحب اللي يصونهاا ويرزقها بالذريه الصالحه
والله يستر عليج وعليهاااا وع بنات المسلمين اجمع ياااربي 
...... 
الله يووفقج

----------


## مريمانه

الله يبعد بنات الحرام عن كل ريالنا 

والله يوفقكم ويزيد محبتكم عسى 


تسلمين ختيه ..

----------


## هنوف القلب

أهنيج الصراحة على صبرج وحكمتج ..

الله يكثر من امثالج ويديم عليج السعادة .. 

وبارك الله فيج لان كتبتي قصتج اللي علمتنا الكثير

----------


## ~ Sweet AD ~

ما عرفتي شو سالفة الحوالات؟

ههههه هالشي اللي تم في بالي

----------


## دلوعة خآلي

مرحبآاني ..







قصتج آتجنن .. ما شاءالله عليج ..

جد جد عندج طوووووووووووولة بآال .. لو انآا مآا بقدر ^^

ربي يخليكم لـ بعض

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

حرآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآم  :Frown: 

ليششش آختصرتيهآ ؟ اسلوبج وآيد حلو ويشجع الوآحد يتآبع . .

بس يالله اهم شي النهآية وآيد حلوة ومؤثرة 

وصيحتني بعد خخ . . 

وربي يكتب لج السعآدة ~*

----------


## Mis alsabousi

تأثرت ,ونفس قصتي أخر حياته .

الحمدلله على كل حال

----------


## cute uae

صيحتيني والله عاد انا على الدقة اتأثر .. 
الله يخليكم لبعض و الله يبعد عنه البنات

----------


## شوشو_24

الحمدلله على النهايه السعيده 
وربي يوفقج اختي

----------


## ضيقة القلب

قريت التكمله 

الحمدلله على هاي النهايه 

الله يسخر ريلج لج ويبعد عنكم عيال الحرام

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

الله يحفظ لج ريلج وعيالج ولا يحرمج منهم 
قصه حلوه 
والاحلى ان بطلتها انسانه صبوره ومخلصه وتحب من قلبها ....
^^

----------


## سمراء العيون

اختي الغالية عسي الله يحفظج ويسعدك 
عمري ما تفاعلت مع سالفة كثر سالفتج

----------


## wowis

الله يسعدج ويعطيج على قد نيتج

----------


## فديتني نونو

حياتي والله يالغاليه ربي يهنيج

----------


## دلع بو راشد

.

.

.

الله يدووم السعآده عليكم ..

ويخليلج عيآلج ..

صدق ..صبرتي ونلتي ^^

.

.

.

----------


## ŘožἇŁĕӢᵬᾇ ᾤeὧ

آلحمدآللـ,ـهْ , }--

----------


## without heart

* . .. خاطري أصفع ها البنت شيين وقواة عيـن ياييه ليين بيتج تصييح ... أتريــآ التكلمــه .........*

----------


## julser

الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم ويخليكم لبعض... والصبر فعلا مفتاح الفرج ....

----------


## غيوم دبي

حلووووووووووووه قصتج والله
والصبرج على ريلي 
صدق بنت رياااااااااااال
ولله يسعدج يا ربي

----------


## بنوته رآك

الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم ويخليكم لبعض... والصبر فعلا مفتاح الفرج ....

----------


## M!ss Golden

الله يديم المحبه والسعــآآده بينكم يارب

واحسن شي انه البنت الي يعرفها عرست وافتكيتوا منها ههههههههه

ربي لآيفرقكم ...~

----------


## ام سلطان...

الله يسعدج و يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## ام رآشد

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
ربي يحفظلج عيالج و ريلج ويسعدكم دايما

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

> خخخ 
> وايد صحت 
> متاثره بالقو
> الله يسامحج ليش اختصرتيها 
> اسلوبج كاان وايد حلو
> ع العموم مشكوره وايد 
> فهمتينا غلط ما كنا نباج تختصرين بس كنا نباج ما تقطعينا لول


الله يسعدج يارب وين ماكنتي ..........بس ليش الاختصار :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## ~ نور القمر ~

الحمدلله رب العآلمييييييين

الله يسعدج و يوفقج ويآ ريلج و لآ يغير عليكم يآ رب~

----------


## دلع MS

تعلمت من قصتج 
ان لو شو يصير بيني وبين ريلي من مشاكل ما اقولها لحد 
والصبــــر مفتاح الفرج 


الله يهنيج ويسعدج ياااااااارب

----------


## al-jo0oharh

هاي القصص ولا بلاش 

الله يسخركم لبعض يارب


مافي احد كامل 

والصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_الحمدلله كانت النهاية حلوووه

ربي يسعدج ويسخر لج ريلج

ويبارك لج في عيالج 

ولا يفرق بينكم_

----------


## لولوه

الله يسعدج ويوفقج ويسخر زوجك لج ويحفظلج عيالج

الصراحه اسلوبج روووعه مره تآثرت بالقصة وكنت متابعه وكل شوي افتح اشوف كملتيها والا لا

----------


## أم الحلا

حبــــــبتي والله وااااااااايد استانست لج
الله يتمم بينكم على خير داايما وابدا

----------


## سهام الوصل

الله يهنيج ويهنيهااا

----------


## ام حمده 1

اللله يوفقج

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

نهاااية جدا سعيده  :Smile:

----------


## AD Classic

القصه واييد فيها عضه واساليب .. ليتج ما اقتصرتيها  :Frown: 
يعني كيف واجهتيه بخصوص الحوالات والساعه ؟ وكيف كانت رده فعله ؟
وكيف خليتيه يترك البنت بشكل اكيد ..؟؟ لأنه يقطعها وعقب فتره يرجع لها ... 
خلينا نتعلم ونستفيد منج ..

البنات اللي يهديهم مستعيلين ع النهايه من غير مايستفيدون من تجارب غيرهم ..

الله يخليه لج يارب ويحفظ عيالج ان شاء الله ..

----------


## أم سلطان 345

فديتج والله وايد غمضتيني

----------


## شما العمران

العبرة يالنهاية 
الله يسعدج ويوفقج ويسخر زوجك لج ويحفظ لج عيالج

----------


## وله بوظبي

وااايد اختصرتي
كنا نبا نشوف كيف التغير بعد ٧ سنين صح ؟؟
مدام عرست اكيد قطع علاقته فيها
بس كيف عرفتي
ومتى من عقب هالسالفه ابي فالمستشفى؟؟

----------


## مسكين حالي

اجيك كملتي والا??
والله اني متحرقصة وعيني كل ماياها دمعت وطول اليوم على بالي
الله يسخرلج زوجج ان شالله

----------


## سما دبي 2

_انا ياااني انيهييييييييييييييييييييياااااااااااااااااااااار عصبي من ريلج_

----------


## No0or Ednya

انتي تعذبتي وهي تعذبت .. 
سبحان الله الحلو ما يكمل  :Smile:  

استغرب من الأهل اذا ياهم ولدهم يبا وحدة بالحلال وما يخلونه ياخذها خاصة اذا هي ما فيها شي وما عرفت الا هو وما تبا الا هو .. يسيرون يخطبوله و يلعوزون بنت الناس وياه وهو قلبه ويا الأولى .. 

اخوا ربيعتي جيه .. من عمره 24 كلما بغا يخطب اللي يباها ما يطيعون ايوزونه اياها .. واكو كمل 43 وأمسات الا عرس وخذها  :Smile:  

الله يهنيج ويريح بالج و أتمنى السعادة للجميع .. لج ولريلج والها  :Smile: 

والله يستر على كل المسلمين  :Smile:

----------


## شهد الظاهري

الحمدالله إان ربي صبـرج غنـآاتي ..

----------


## اهلين و سهلين

يالله الله يوفقكم 

كل حياة فيها مشاكل ولا تخلوا من الاكشنات ^..^

----------


## grandeur

الصراحه لا تعليق...
بإنتظار التكملــه_

----------


## ام علالي

قصتج ابصراحه صيحتنااا وكنت اتمنى انج ماتختصرينهاا خخخخخ

والله صح كلامج الصبر ثم الصبر بسس وين الحريم اليوم يصبروون ههههههههه

الله يوفقج ويخليلج عيالج ويسخر لج ريلج يارب وتمت النهااايه سعييييده وان شاء الله دووووم سعيده

----------


## بنت زاايد

نهاية القصه في صفحه 43

الله يسعدج اختي في حياتج مع ريلج

----------


## برقع وردي

الحمدلله والله ___^

----------


## عشق_الإمارات

*النسبه الأكبر من البنات اللي ردوا علي كان ردهم انهم صعب يصبرون على الظروف اللي مريت فيها وانهم من اول ليله بينهون الزواج،، انا متاكده مليون بالميه ان كلامكم عكس تطبيقكم للشي ومعظكم اذا مريتو بهذي الظروف بتسوون نفس اللي انا سويته او اكثر بس تتكلمون لأنكم ما عشتو الموقف
البنت ظروفها تختلف عن الريال وترى الطلاق من اول ليله او حتى من اول سنه زواج مش هين ابدا،، الناس ما راح ترحم البنت بالكلام وحتى لو كان الريال غلطان
بنت عمي تطلقت بعد سنه من زواجها والناس كلوها بالكلام مع ان الكل كان عارف ان السبب من الريال وان الريال مريض وحتى ما قدر يدخل عليها،، فلهذا السبب ما بغيت اييب الكلام لنفسي ولأهلي 
وكثير من الحريم ظروفهم يمكن اسوأ من الظروف اللي انا مريت فيها بس متحملين وكاتكين في انفسهم خوفا من الطلاق ونظرة المجتمع،، عيل شو يخلي الحرمه تتحمل خيانات الزوج وبعض الحريم الله مبتليهم بريايل اعوذ بالله يسكرون ويضربونهم!!!
وغير ان ريلي ايجابياته الكثيره كانت تغطي على السلبيات اللي كانت فيه وكنت احس انه في صراع داخلي مع نفسه ما بيني وما بين اللي كان يحبها،، والشي اللي خلاني اتمسك فيه اكثر اني احبه وغير عن جذي كنت عارفه انه يحبني وكنت احس بالشي هذا لأنه كان يرغب فيني كزوجه وكأنثى على الفراش وما في مره حسيت انه يايني مغصوب او مجبور*

----------


## كفايا جروووح

> سبحان الله كل واحد ياخذ نصيبه
> 
> بغض النظر عن قصتج والاحداث الي صارت
> 
> بس بعد ما نلوم البنت الي كانت تحبه
> 
> كل وحده تحط مكانها بمكان البنت 
> 
> يعني حب طول هالسنين واخرتها ...يخليها ..صعبه 
> ...




والله ردج عين العقل وانا نفس ردج وتفكيرج بالضبط 
لا نقول عن البنت بنت شوارع وما تستحي هي ماله ذنب ترى حبته 
واكيد ايام حلوة امبينهم وسنين ومستحيل بهالسهولة هي تقدر تبتعد عنه 
شرات ماهو ما قدر يبتعد وخصه يوم زواجه وليلة الدخلة كانت معاه عالخط 
الحمدلله في النهاية كل واحد خذ نصيبه

----------


## ام منصـور

ام بدر وكفايا جروح

كلامكن صح بس الحب الحقيقي هو انها المفروض لمن شافت ان حبهم ماله نهايه وانه تزوج المفروض تحاول تبتعد
لانه لو صدق تحبه تتركه يعيش حياته من دون مشاكل وادور ع ولد الحلال اللي راح ينسيها حبها الجديم
مب تقعد تلاحقه عقب زواجه ويتلاقون وتحضنه وتشاهده ( استغفر الله )

ماعتقد لو كنتو مكانها بتيلسون تلاحقون الريال عقب زاوجه ^^

بس الواحد شو يقول غير (( الحب يذبح ))

----------


## دموع تبتسم

الله يسعدج اختي في حياتج مع ريلج

----------


## Hno0odah

الله يسعدج ويهدي ريلج 
ويهدي جميع امة محمد يارب

----------


## عشااااقه

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه تعذبت 


فديتج و الله الله يحنن قلبه علييج و الصبر الي صبرتيه محد يتحمله
ودايما الله يعطيييج على قد نيتج ويوفق البنت الي كان يحبها ف حياتها 
ويعوضها بريلها 

السموحة

----------


## دلع -_-

قصتج وااايد حلوة وفيها العظة الحمدلله انه نهايتها حلوة والله يهنيج ويحفظلج ريلج ويبعد عنكم الحساد والعواذل ويسخركم لبعض ويحفظ كل زوج لزوجته

----------


## uaedream96

الله يسعدكم و يهنيكم يا رب
وعن ردود البنات اذا كان الحب طاهر
وعفيف بدون لقاءءات واحضان ومواعيدو خرابيط
هذا الحب اللي الواحد يحترمه ويقدره 
مب اللي يسوون اشياء غلط و يقولون حب
يقصون على منوه؟

والله يهدي الجميع

----------


## ارضي ربي

ربي يسر امرج يارب

----------


## دلوعه فوفو

آترياه التكمله الله يصبرج يآرب

----------


## Darb alwed

قصتج واايد حلوة
الله يسعدج وايهنيج دوووووووووم الغالية ^^

----------


## غلا بوظبي22

> *اكثر اني احبه وغير عن جذي كنت عارفه انه يحبني وكنت احس بالشي هذا لأنه كان يرغب فيني كزوجه وكأنثى على الفراش وما في مره حسيت انه يايني مغصوب او مجبور*


صدقج وهذا اكبر دليل انه ايحبج لو ماحبج صدقيني مابيقرب صوووبج..عسى ربي يهنيكم ويكمل فرحتكم بتربية عيالكم..
محبة في الله غلا بوظبي

----------


## قريبة المنال

*موفقه اختى الغالية ..اتمنى لج حياة سعيده مع زوجج وعيالج...*

----------


## طبعي مزووحي

سلااام ياااحلوه تعرفين شئ انا وامي ومرت اخوي واخوي الصغير ولد اخوي يالسين ومنسجمين فقصتج واخوي حالف علي انه ماابيرووح لين تكمل القصه خخخخخخخ 

صراااه يعطيج عاافيه ولاااا فلاااام الله يصبرج ويعطيج العاافيه على صبرج وقوة ايراادتج وبنكمل القصه البقيه

----------


## ذقت الضيم

الله يوفقج يالغلا ويسعدج في حياتج والله من قريت قصتج تميت افكر في الويكند والله اني وااايد متاثره 
ماشاء الله عليج صبوره 
الله يصبرنا ويوفق الجميع يارب

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

الله يوفقكم حبيبتي ويهنيكم,,,

----------


## remany_shj

الله لا يغير عليكم
الله يسعدكم دنيا واخره

----------


## m.a.r.y.a.m

الحمد الله رب العالمين 
نلتي بعد صبرج .. وربج رزقج بالحياه السعيده وبالعيال
واهم شي انه ريلج عندج .. 
والبنت شافت دربها وتزوجت .. 
والله يهديها ان شاء الله .. ويستر عليها

----------


## طامحة للرشاقة

ما شاءالله
الله يسعدكم ويهنيكم

----------


## ام سعيد 2001

صدق ان الصبر مفتاح الفرج .. و الوحده لازم ما تستعيل و تضغط على ريلها عشان ما تهدم بيتها بايدها ..
قصتج فيها حكمه اتمنى كل البنات المقبلات على الزواج او الي متزوجين يديد يقرونها و يستفيدون من عقلانيتج و صبرج ماشاء الله عليج ..
الله يسعدكم و يبعد عنكم حسد الحاسدين و حقد الحاقدين يارب العالمين اللهم آمين

----------


## حور الصبايا

وااااااااااي عوار قلب..

بس الحمدلله إن الله أكرمج ب هالنهاية الحلوة الله يديم المحبة بينكم و يحفظلكم عيالكم..

----------


## Ms. UAE

الله يسعدج ويسخر لج ريلج ,,,  :Smile:  

قصتج مؤثرة بصراااحة وصبرتي وتحملتي وربج فرجها عنج,, بس بعد مافيه علاقة بين زوجين ومافيها مشاكل والله يبعد عنكم المشاكل ان شاء الله

----------


## فن القفطان

اللهّم إني أسألك الهُدى والتُقى ، والعَفاف والغِنى ..

----------


## عبير الشوق8

آآآخ قلبي والله عورني علييج يا الغالية...حبيبتي والله ربي يسهل عليج

اترياا التكملة باحر من الجمر

----------


## زهرة الشحوح

الحمدلله على النهايه الحلوه
وربي يخليكم لبعض ومايحرمكم من بعض

----------


## salamh

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على بنات الحرام مب مخلين حد في حاله

----------


## mrtabshah

الله يوفقج يارب 

جعل ايامج كلها سعاده في سعاده ويوفقج ويبعد عن عيال الحرام

اميييييين ياااااااااااارب

----------


## عواشي11

الله يهنيكم يارب ويبعد عنكم الشر يارب ... والله يسخر لج ريلج ويسخرج له .....

----------


## حرم الخليفي

حبيبتي واللله اني صحت..

بس ليش اختصرتي القصه يلا ماعليه هع ..

اهم شي انكم عايشين بسعاده ..

والله يديمها عليكم =)

----------


## nadoy2001

لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا خلصت القصة 

لحظة امسح دموعي بصراحة رووووعه والله اني عشت معاج لحظة بلحظة وكرهت ريلج وربيعته الســــم لكن الحمدلله انه عرف الصح من الغلط وأهم شي يكون مقتنع بداخله .. والحمدلله الله يسر أموركم ويا عيالكم .. الله يوفقكم ويخليكم لبعض ............................... ويرزقنا انشالله الزوج الصالح .. وتحملي على ريلج وعلى عيالج .. الله يحفظكم

----------


## السعادة ال

الله لا يغير عليكم
الله يسعدكم دنيا واخره
قصتج فيها دروس وعبر واااايد للمتزوجات
بارك الله فيج

----------


## فديت النونو

قصتج وايد حلوه , والحلو فيها صبرج , وانج ما تهورتي وطلبتي الطلاق بسرعة , تعرضتي لمواقف 
صعبة , ومنها إعتراف لج ريلج بانه وحده فحياته ويحبها , ويرمسها جدامج , وإصراره على أنه يزوجها , هذا كل أعتبره حرررررررررررررررررقة يوووووووووف , بس ما شاءالله عليج ما يأستي 
و صبرتي عليه لأنج تحبينه , أنا أغبط فيج هالصبر , وطولة البال , على كل المواقف الي مريتي فيها ,أدري أنج كنتي تتعذبين من داخلج , بس الله سبحانه وتعالى ربط على قلبج , وسخر لج ريلج , وأزال همج , بأنه رزقكم العيال هالثمرة الطيبة الي خلت ريلج ينسى ماضيه  

وحبيت انوه عالبنات الي يتفلسفن , و الرومنسيات وايد , الي يقولن نحن ما نلوم البنت علي سوته, حطي نفسج مكانها , ما بتنقهرين , إذا الي حبيتيه تزوج وحده ثانية , بنات الله يهديكن هاذي علاقتهم الله يغفرلهم كانت علاقة غلط في غلط , أنا ما أقول الحب حرام لكن مش بهطريقة 
أروح أرمس واحد , ويرمسني , عيب الله ما يرضى عن هالشي , وبعدين لو كانت البنت الله يستر عليها إنسانة مؤمنة قضاء الله ما ستمرت وياه , ولا راحت تسوي الفليم الهندي وبعد وين جدام بيته الله يهديها و رمسة الي رسمتها عيب أي وحده صراحة بتسوي نفس الي سوته هاي تعتبر قوية عين وأكثر , بعدين صاحبة القصة أساسا ماراحت خطفت الريال من البنت , وقهرتها قالت لها حره ع قلبج هو بيكون لي , صاحبة لقصة حالها حال أي وحده مستورة وعافه نفسها ويالسه في بيتها , الله سبحانه تعالى راد , ويا خطبها الريال وتزوجها , هي شو عرفها فالريال, و إذا كان في قلبه وحده ولا لا ,لا تعرفه ولا شافته , نصيبها يا لين بيتها و خذته , الحين في نظركم كل أثنين حبو بعض لازم نهيتهم الزواج لا صراحة أنتو غلطانات , وايد ناس حبو بعضهم وعاشو قصص الف الليلة و الليلة و في نهاية ماصار لهم نصيب لأنه الله ما راد وهو يعرف و ين الخيرلنا , مش أنتو في أيدكم النصيب , الله الي يختار والله ملك الملوك هو الي فأيده النصيب , الله رايد وكاتب في كتابه ان صاحبة القصة يكون هالريال من نصيبها , هذا قدر الله يا خواتي , وبعدين أنا بقولكن أساسا الريال لما يحب له وحد يحارب الدنيا عشان ياخذها , وايد ريايل خذو الي يحبونهم , وجبرو أهلم على هالشي , بس هاذي البنت كنت نزوه في حياته لأنه لو صدق يريدها جان من زمان أتزوجها يا منو راى أهله وطبعا أناضد هالشي و لا أجبرهم بزواج منها , بالعكس هو نسى 
ماضية وما عاد تعنيه عالبنت شي بدليل في أخر فقرة من قصتها  

"هو قالي انا بعد احبج والله وغلات اللي في بطنج اني احبج وحياتي من دونج ما تسوى شي،، وكل شي تبينه بيصير بس انتي لا تحاولين تضغطين علي وطمني بكلامه وقالي انا ما راح اتزوج صدقيني يا بنت الناس انا ما في نيتي اعرس مره ثانيه وعلاقتي مع هذي الانسانه خلاص قربت تنتهي او حتى انتهت،، 


أهم شي يا أختي عشق الإمارات , مني لج نصيحة فالله , خليج دوم قريبة من الله أنتي وريلج 
لأنه القرب من الله سبب سعادة كل إنسان , داوومو عالإستغفار , لأنه يسر الأمور ويزيل الهم ويفرج الكرب , قيام الليل فيه الخير و البركة , و أخير أنتي وريلج دوم تصدقو لأن فالصدقة تطهير لنفس و إرضاء الله و فيه دفع للبلاء 

اللهم سخر هما لبعض , وجعلها قرةعين له و جعله قرة عين لها , الله كما جمعتها فالدنيا فجمعهما فالفردوس الأعلى , اللهم أجعل أختي عشق الإمارات حبيبة زوجهاو نظر عينه و 
جعلها في سويداء قلبه , اللهم كبر وزد من غلاة و حب و إحترام وقدر عشق الإمارات في قلب وعيون ريلها , اللم غض من بصر زوجها عن كل نساء الدنيا وجعلها أجمل إنسانة في عينيه اللم أجعل أختي عشق الإمارات الزوجة و المرأة الأولى و الأخيرة في حياة زوجها 
الله أجمعهما على حبك و تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك 
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن 

والسموحة طولت في تعليقي عالموضوع

----------


## اخت بوناصر

الله لا يغير عليكم
الله يسعدكم دنيا واخره
قصتج فيها دروس وعبر واااايد للمتزوجات
بارك الله فيج

اللهم سخر هما لبعض , وجعلها قرةعين له و جعله قرة عين لها , الله كما جمعتها فالدنيا فجمعهما فالفردوس الأعلى , اللهم أجعل أختي عشق الإمارات حبيبة زوجهاو نظر عينه و 
جعلها في سويداء قلبه , اللهم كبر وزد من غلاة و حب و إحترام وقدر عشق الإمارات في قلب وعيون ريلها , اللم غض من بصر زوجها عن كل نساء الدنيا وجعلها أجمل إنسانة في عينيه 
الله أجمعهما على حبك و تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك 
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## النرجس

ما شاء الله عليج 

ربي يسعدج

----------


## نسيم الليل37

مآشآء الله عليج

لو غيرج ما كان تحمل

ربي يسخر لج ريلج طول العمر ..  :Smile:

----------


## Ana Uniqe

حبيبتي والله اهم شي كانت النهايه سعيده 

والله يهينكم مع بعض ويبعد عنكم الحسد

----------


## مس UAE

والله القصه احس بها تقطع القلب ..
كل وحده ممكن تتخيل نفسها بمكانج ...
وما نبا نلومج ع اي شي ..
لكن الغلط في اهله الله يسامحهم ...
وفيه بعد الان الي سواه فيج حرام واكبر حرام بعــد ...
وللأسف لين اللحين شي نااس جي يزوجون عيالهم ع كيفهم ...
ما جنه الزواج قبل لا يكون قسمه ونصيب تراه اختيار فالنهايه ...
ويوم نناقش اهالينا والجيل القديم بعدهم يصرون على انه عاداتنا وتقالدينا تحكم علينا البنت ما تشوف الرياال إلا ليله العرس ..واقولج اختي انتي مب الوحيده الي عانت بهل الطريقه وااايد مثلج عرسن واكتشفن انه اصلا ازواجهم مجبورين ...

سمحيلي قصتج خلتني اقتنع اكــــثر بقناعتي بالزواج ما يصير إلا يوم المعرس يقول لاهله انا ابا فلانه ..عشان بعدين اذا صار اي شي ما يرد على اهله انهم السبب في تعاسته ...

----------


## عبير الشوق8

الله عليك يا عشق الامارات.....تسلمين والله....انت الصرااااحة انسانه تعجز الوصف عنج.....تاريت كل الحريم شرااتج..ربي يحفضج..ويسخر لج ريلج...(اشعليج جلبتي المنتدى فوق حدر وكل من موضوووعج الغاوووي)

وانا اقترح لج انج تسوينها رواااية..يااااي روووعة اسميه سوووقج بيضرب....تقبلي مروري حبوبة

----------


## sшeeтy

وآآآآآآآآآآآآآآي تصيـ‘ـح القصـ‘ـه >_<

الله يهنيـ‘ـج و يسعـ‘ـدج ياربيـه^^

----------


## راعية الزعفرا

بنات بلييييز تعبت وانا ادور التكمله 
قولولي فاي صفحة بتكوووؤوووؤون التكملة؟؟!!
اصرأاأإأحه القصة عجبتني ,.,

----------


## algasmi

‏ مشكورة ع رد و تكمله الله يهنيكم د'وووووم انشاءالله و ادعيلي ‏
بس ريلج ريال يصلي و يخاف ربه اما ريلي لا
الله يقويني و يصبرني

----------


## Angel26

صدق قصة فيها عبرة لوااايد ناس و احييج يا اختي ع صبرج و عسى رب العالمين يسعدج و يبعد عنج الحساد و يوفقكم مع بعض

 :Smile:

----------


## أم جويرية

الله يوفقج

----------


## MGucci

ما شالله عليج
بس فيه عوامل و ظروق وايد ساعدتج...بالاضافه لذكائج 

الحب اول واهم شي...انتى حبيتيه من ايام النظره الشرعيه ... وكافحتي عشانه... وطبعا الانثي يوم تحب يهون عليها كل شي الا الحبيب...الله يديم هالحب

ثانيا اهله يبونج وهم خطبوج له وعشان جيه كانوا معاج ويحاولون يغطون ويصححون اخطاء ابنهم..يعنى كان عندج دعم قوى من اهله اللى يحبهم وما يرفض لهم طلب

ثالثا ..انتى ما شالله عليج عاقل - ولازم البنات والحريم يتعلمون- ..كنتي تغطين الخلافات اللى بينكم عشان مثل ما قلتي ما يطيح من نظر اهلج ...فعلا انسانه رائعه...كيف ما تبينه يحبج؟!!

لو وحده غيرج بتطلع عيوب الدنيا فيه...خاصه عند اهلها وخواتها...

رابعا.. الحمل والبيبي...هالجانب وااااااااااايد ياثر فى الريال ويضعفه ..يعنى اللى تبا تثبت نفسها خاصه فى البدايه ..تستعيل بالحمل ... وهاى السياسه كانن امهاتنا يتبعونها عشان يثبتن عند الريال وتكبر مكانتهن عن اهله بعد..

اخيرا ..العشيقه ... او سموها اللى تسمونه...عمرها ما تثبت عند الريال...قاعده تعلموها ياحريم..ممكن الريال يعيش علاقات تطول او تقصر مدتها ...لكن العشيقه مؤقته ... والبقاء لام العيال وصاحبه الشأن وملكة البيت...ونادر ما تنكسر هالقاعده..نااااااااادر جدا

القصه فيها عبر كثيره...بس انتي بعد كنتي البطله اللى حافظت على ريلها...وع بيتها...

بالتوفيق يالغاليه ^^

----------


## salama2

وااااي قصتج روعة بس تعبتي وايد والله عوضج حب ريلج صحتج وياج يوم صحتي وستانست وياج يوم استانستي بصراحة قصتج واااايد اثرت فيه تقريبا قريته اكثر من عشر مرات وما زلت اقراه كل ما اكون فاضية وسيفته عندي في اللابتوب عسى ايامج كلها سعادة في سعادة

----------


## *أم شهد*

الله يسعدج ويوفقج ،،،

----------


## Miss CuTe

الله يسعدكم و يخليكم لبعض,,

----------


## هداااوي

اووووووووف افتكيتي من شرها عنبوج استحي خيلي الحرمه متزوجه

----------


## دلوعة الاطفال

اللهم سخر هما لبعض , وجعلها قرةعين له و جعله قرة عين لها , الله كما جمعتها فالدنيا فجمعهما فالفردوس الأعلى , اللهم أجعل أختي عشق الإمارات حبيبة زوجهاو نظر عينه و 
جعلها في سويداء قلبه , اللهم كبر وزد من غلاة و حب و إحترام وقدر عشق الإمارات في قلب وعيون ريلها , اللم غض من بصر زوجها عن كل نساء الدنيا وجعلها أجمل إنسانة في عينيه 
الله أجمعهما على حبك و تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك 
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## MїŝŠ Ļool

اللهم سخر هما لبعض , وجعلها قرةعين له و جعله قرة عين لها , الله كما جمعتها فالدنيا فجمعهما فالفردوس الأعلى , اللهم أجعل أختي عشق الإمارات حبيبة زوجهاو نظر عينه و 
جعلها في سويداء قلبه , اللهم كبر وزد من غلاة و حب و إحترام وقدر عشق الإمارات في قلب وعيون ريلها , اللم غض من بصر زوجها عن كل نساء الدنيا وجعلها أجمل إنسانة في عينيه 
الله أجمعهما على حبك و تحت ظل عرشك يوم لا ظل إلا ظلك 
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن



ربـــي يوفقج ويوفق آلجميع يــآربي

----------


## ام مهوووره

الله يسعدكم ولا يغير عليكم

----------


## مالكـ أمل

موفقة فديتج

----------


## "فلونه"

حبيبتي والله .. صيحتني )’:... 
ربي يجمع بينكم على طوول ويبعد عنكم عيال الحرام ويسخره دووم لج ...
ويحفظ لج عيالج يا رب
عيني عليييج باارده صبرتي ونلتي ولله الحمد .. أحيييج صراااحه على قلبج الكبير

----------


## قلبـﻲ בֿـذيتـﮧ

الله يهنييج انشاءالله

----------


## توته90

كملي شوقتيني

----------


## أنفاس عذبه

قصتج رووووووووعة
تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## memogirl

ااااااااااااااااااااه ياربي .. الله يهديه ويسعدج دنيا واخره .. 
قصتج واااااايد مأثره ..

----------


## دلع العيم

خواتي لا تقولون حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل مب زين 
ادعوا للجميع بالهداية 
سبحان الله يمكن دعوة وحدة فينا تصيب والهداية تكون 
 :Smile:

----------


## tkfa

ياليتج ماختصرتيهاااااااا وااي بس جد قصه حلووووه ماشاء الله

ربي يهنيكم

----------


## Bride2011

ما شاء الله على صبرج رغم صغر سنج 
الله يهنيج ويسعدج يارب 

ويرزقنا الازواج الصالحين

----------


## om nada

ربي يسعدكم دنيا واخرة يارب ويسخر لك زوجك اختي

----------


## Janat_el3shaq

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله ويسر امورج

----------


## الأصالة

الحمدلله

الله يهدي الجميع

----------


## laila226

اللـــــــــهمـ إن كآن رزقـي فـي السمــآء فأنزلهـ
وإن كآن فـي الأرض فأخرجهـ
وإن كآن بعيدا فقربهـ
وإن كآن قريبـا فيسرهـ
وإن كآن قليلا فكثرهـ
وإن كآن كثيرا فبـــــاركـ لي فيهـ

----------


## الحياة الحره

ماشاءالله عليج عيني عليج بارده تفكرين بعقل رغم صغر سنج ولا خليتي حد يدخل في حياتج والحمدالله بعد كل هالصبر نلتي اللي تتمنيناه صج قصتج فيها عبره وعضه الله يوفقج ويسر امورج ويخليج لعيالج وريلج واهلج

----------


## sa7el

يالله،،، بالستر

بتم على أعصابي الحين

----------


## sa7el

عاد انا أحب التفاصيل،، ليش جي اختصرتي القصة كلها،، على عموم الحمدلله على سعادتج يا رب

----------


## *عذبةالروح*

الله يسعدج ويهدي ريلج 
ويهدي جميع امة محمد يارب

----------


## سمكة ذهبية

والله انج غلطي اكبر غلطة يوم كملتي معاه للاسف

----------


## كلي أمل }~

استغفر الله 
هـآي مو بنت قوية عين وبايعه الحيـه
وياي لين عند باب بيتكم وتتكلم صج انه ماعندهـآ كرامه ولاشرف
,

الله يعيييينج والله تقطع قلبي عليج 

ربي يسعدج يـآرب

ابي اعرف شو صـآر عليج

كملـي دخيلج

.

----------


## كلي أمل }~

الحمدلله نهـآية القصه سعيده

,

وااااااااااااااااايد فرحت لج

ربي يديم لج السعااادة

.

----------


## أحب رشودي

الله يسعدج ولا يغير عليج انشاء اللهو ويسعد الجميع يا رب

----------


## وحييدهـ

الله يسعدج ولا يغير عليج انشاء الله و ويسعد الجميع يا رب

----------


## سامبا سامبا

لا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ

----------


## ام راشد8

حبيبتي قلبي عورني عليج ربي يسعدج

----------


## زعابيه دلع

ربي يسعدج مع زوجج ويبعد عن رياييلنا بنات الحرام

----------


## أم حمــد3

الله يسعدج يارب 
ويوفقج في حياتج

----------


## تسونامي

الله يهنيج ويهنيهااا

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

الصراحه تستاهلين السعاده وراحه البال الله يهديكم ويبعد عنكم بنات ابليس 

ماشاءالله حكيمه حبيبتى الله يهنيج وايد مستنانسه منج ذكيه وعاقله ماشاءالله لاقوه الا بالله

تصدقين هو لو كان بعد يحبها صج مكان قرب منج وحملتى

----------


## دلوعة ريلها.

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل , ليش يلعوزون بنات الناس ؟ لو قد الحب جان من اول خذ موقف جدام هله !!!

----------


## فرحة الامارات

الله يهنيج ويهنيهااا

----------


## rose2oo9

الله يهنيج ويهنيها . .

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

يمنع رفع المواضيع القديمة

----------

